# *Spoilers* POPSUGAR Must Have June, 2013 Box



## kitnmitns (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to start this thread because otherwise this forum looked kind of lonely ;-)


----------



## isaboo (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll play!  I actually cancelled for May but bought the summer fun box.  If the summer box is good I might re-subscribe.  I'm keeping my finger crossed for no laundry soap or garment bags.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 26, 2013)

Hah, this is way early but I'm subscribing for updates anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll play!  I actually cancelled for May but bought the summer fun box.  If the summer box is good I might re-subscribe.  I'm keeping my finger crossed for no laundry soap or garment bags.


 I missed out on the summer box and now I'm sure it'll be awesome! Agreed on the whole soap and garment bags comment, I'll def. give up on ps if I'm stuck with another garment bag (although it has actually been useful since I have to store newly purchased formalwear in there for an upcoming wedding) or soap or perfume I don't like/want.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually don't mind the soap or the perfume (I actually quite like the perfume), but I didn't like how much that perfume was and agreed with a few people on how it just ate up so much of the value of the box. Not cool. And I feel like the garment bag was just a waste of space (kind of ironic) I gave it to someone, but they haven't even used it yet. I am hoping things will start to get better because I really don't want to cancel.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 28, 2013)

subbing


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 4, 2013)

Yay for a group for PS! I totally missed this apparently lol


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 10, 2013)

Has the 50% off offer expired already??


----------



## kitnmitns (May 10, 2013)

Yup


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

I'm hoping that June is on par with May.  March was a winner, but April was a bit of a downer.  It just wasn't *fun*.  May looks like it's *fun*.  I haven't received that box yet, but they do seem to be back on track, so I'm hoping they just stumbled for a few months and have recovered.  Their summer boxes last year were solid (I *loved* August, and I even liked the July box), and I realized that my summer Birchboxes were better than my winter ones, too, and I even really liked my summer Glossyboxes before their CS started annoying me so much that it colored my perception of the entire company to the point where I didn't even like the January Man Repeller box (and I ended up getting two of them, both for free), so I'm starting to get the feeling that maybe summers in subscription box world are just all-around better than winters.  

(But no workout dvds, please!  I don't have a tv, and it's not easy to follow these things on a laptop.  Unless my hands are on the keyboard, the kitties *love* to walk across it and/or sit on it.  One kitty is SIXTEEN POUNDS.  He might even be seventeen at this point.  That's not a good weight to be placing on a Macbook keyboard.


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has the 50% off offer expired already??


 at midnight I think


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2013)

For those wondering about the 50% off code, they are not honoring for many people and claiming retroactively it was only meant for limited quantities. The snippy snotty CS I am getting over the matter is really not making we me want to resub.


----------



## MaiteS (May 14, 2013)

yay popsugar has its own section now! update me.


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

Ready for another month of PopSugar!


----------



## gejag (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone posted that they received the gift clutch??  I am anxious to see pics and hear from winners.  My box is sitting here waiting to be opened, but I had such a long day I am afraid I'm too tired to open it!  I need PEOPLE!!  lol


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Has anyone posted that they received the gift clutch?? Â I am anxious to see pics and hear from winners. Â My box is sitting here waiting to be opened, but I had such a long day I am afraid I'm too tired to open it! Â I need PEOPLE!! Â lol


 Three forumites so far have posted that they received clutches. Check out the May thread!


----------



## Kyleyz (May 19, 2013)

I wonder when the shipping will be for this month.  It was consistent for awhile but I haven't even received my May box yet.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 20, 2013)

June already? I loved summer box  I hope June stays strong, I liked march and may but April felt way too empty


----------



## Christina Chow (May 20, 2013)

High hopes for June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2013)

I have a sneaking suspicion we're going to be seeing nail polishes in the June box since the last time they sent some was in March.  It just seems like it's time for them to send out another one.


----------



## gejag (May 21, 2013)

That would be so great!  Summer is a good time to experiment with nail colors!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be so great!  Summer is a good time to experiment with nail colors!


 For me, any month that contains a vowel or any day that ends in the letter Y is a good time to experiment with nail colors.  I was just trying to figure out if there was any rhyme or reason to what they send, and they just sent out a lip item, so nails seems next.  Or a body scrub.  I have tons of them and am not hoping for more, but it seems likely to be sent out.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 21, 2013)

> For me, any month that contains a vowel or any day that ends in the letter Y is a good time to experiment with nail colors. Â I was just trying to figure out if there was any rhyme or reason to what they send, and they just sent out a lip item, so nails seems next. Â Or a body scrub. Â I have tons of them and am not hoping for more, but it seems likely to be sent out.


 I would love abother body scrub but they sent one out w the summer fun box, not sure how quickly they repeat. I have a subscription to julep for nail polish, I absolutely love them.


----------



## gejag (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love abother body scrub but they sent one out w the summer fun box, not sure how quickly they repeat. I have a subscription to julep for nail polish, I absolutely love them.


 _I would love something for entertaining, there are so many makeup subs that I fear looking like Tammy Fay Baker soon....I can see a party on the deck/patio/pique nique theme.  Recipe cards/summer cookbook, fun cocktail glasses, napkins, colorful vase, summer barrette or headband, flower ring, outdoor party lights, citronella-type candles...endless list.  Maybe I am just in a party mood right now?!_


----------



## Kaylay (May 21, 2013)

Im so torn over whether its worth it to subscribe...


----------



## emmzk25 (May 21, 2013)

> Im so torn over whether its worth it to subscribe...


 I think it's worth it, the value of what you recirve is always more than you pay and there's generally at least one or two items I'm happy with even if the box is a complete dud. It also leaves me with a stock of additional "gifts" if I forget a birthday or have a housewarming or something like that. Though I know to a lot of people it seems a little too expensive, but I figure it all balanced out and it's nice to be able to reward myself every now and then


----------



## KayEss (May 22, 2013)

Ugh...to sub for June or no?? Such a big dilemma this month for some reason. I'm going through the worst breakup of my life so I'm pretty sure whatever they send I won't really be able to glean any joy from it. But maybe at that point a pick-me-up will be appreciated?


----------



## nancy771 (May 22, 2013)

If you liked may then I say you should do it! Summer boxesthis are fun! Or you could wait it out till July that one should hopefully be good since it will be their one year anniversary.


----------



## mabittle4 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh...to sub for June or no?? Such a big dilemma this month for some reason. I'm going through the worst breakup of my life so I'm pretty sure whatever they send I won't really be able to glean any joy from it. But maybe at that point a pick-me-up will be appreciated?


 So sorry to hear that!  I like to buy myself gifts ahead of time when I know I'll need them (ie- I know my toddler won't pick out the Mother's Day gift I had in mind, so I subbed for May), so maybe you should preemptively get yourself a gift?  Show yourself how much you matter to you!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2013)

I need to put together my ideas for June. I think nail polish is on target for June or July.  PopSugar Pink maybe, I could see that being a one year "anniversary item"?  It would be kind of bright but, I love bright pink...on my tanned toes in flip flops.  

Hmm June....Weddings/Roses/Dad's/Grads/Summer Solstice


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sorry to hear that!  I like to buy myself gifts ahead of time when I know I'll need them (ie- I know my toddler won't pick out the Mother's Day gift I had in mind, so I subbed for May), so maybe you should preemptively get yourself a gift? * Show yourself how much you matter to you! *


 This! The first two years of my daughter's life was all about her and I decided to start subbing because I was starting to feel like I was looking touch with me. These boxes - especially PopSugar really help give me a needed pick-me-up. I think you should definitely sub - at least for a month or two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sorry to hear that!  I like to buy myself gifts ahead of time when I know I'll need them (ie- I know my toddler won't pick out the Mother's Day gift I had in mind, so I subbed for May), so maybe you should preemptively get yourself a gift?  Show yourself how much you matter to you!


 Hmm I think you may have convinced me. Right now, no gifts to myself seem pleasant. Donuts for breakfast? Disgusting. Sleeping in? No way. An entire day watching TV shows? I can't even pay attention. Getting pretty and going out? Why bother when I'm going to be alone for the rest of my life.

Obviously though I'm in a very melodramatic/depressed mindset and I'm hoping that that part can't continue for too long. If I'm going to be by myself for awhile, prioritizing my own happiness is important. By mid-June, I'll hopefully be very much appreciative of whatever the PopSugar Fairies send my way. Right now even if they sent me a box of hundred dollar bills I'd probably say "meh," but we have a few weeks before June, so I'll place a positive bet on myself I suppose.

I'm only subbing for one month at a time though, because I need them to come out with new coupon codes!! They always come at the wrong time.


----------



## KayEss (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This! The first two years of my daughter's life was all about her and I decided to start subbing because I was starting to feel like I was looking touch with me. These boxes - especially PopSugar really help give me a needed pick-me-up. I think you should definitely sub - at least for a month or two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What wonderful enablers I have here at MakeupTalk! 



 Now I HAVE to subscribe, it's just an absolutely essential part of my break up toolbox.


----------



## RDolph (May 23, 2013)

June is my birthday month, so I am hoping for an excellent box! With NO nail polish. I have about 8 nail polishes right now, and they all live in my fridge taking up space, and I know some people are obsessed, but those of us that aren't, it's just a waste.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June is my birthday month, so I am hoping for an excellent box! With NO nail polish. I have about 8 nail polishes right now, *and they all live in my fridge taking up space*, and I know some people are obsessed, but those of us that aren't, it's just a waste.


 Just out of curiosity, why the fridge? I've never heard of that...


----------



## emmzk25 (May 23, 2013)

> June is my birthday month, so I am hoping for an excellent box! With NO nail polish. I have about 8 nail polishes right now, and they all live in my fridge taking up space, and I know some people are obsessed, but those of us that aren't, it's just a waste.


 I have a tiny addiction to julep nail polish so I second the not wanting nail polish. Another makeup item would be nice...or some sun screen.


----------



## nancy771 (May 24, 2013)

In the fridge!? What!? I'm curious too...


----------



## emmzk25 (May 24, 2013)

I'm Sure June will be okay, they seem to have 2 good boxes and one not so good every quarter.


----------



## briannajo (May 24, 2013)

I wasn't thrilled with the March or April boxes, but I stuck in there thinking it would get better and I'm glad I did because I loved May's box! I had to cancel for the June box since I subscribe to a lot of sub boxes, but I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## junkiejk (May 24, 2013)

I like the momentum, we had a great May box and I think it will continue!   Wishing all you MakeupTalk ladies a fabulous holiday weekend!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 25, 2013)

I'm super excited about this box. Unfortunately I won't be able to open mine until August or any of my other sub boxes for that matter. I will be gone the from the second week in June until the second week of August and ill be without Internet. Its really going to kill me not knowing what's in any of my boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 25, 2013)

No Internet for 6 weeks?? Where are you going??


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 25, 2013)

An archaeological survey in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jflopez (May 25, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity, why the fridge? I've never heard of that...


 It supposedly makes the nail polish last longer. They say as nail polish gets older it starts to discolor but I usually use my bottles up quicker then it would take to find out if that's really true lol.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It supposedly makes the nail polish last longer. *They say as nail polish gets older it starts to discolor* but I usually use my bottles up quicker then it would take to find out if that's really true lol.


 I think the key to keeping the color true is exposure to light:  I had two bottles of approximately the same age (China Glaze DV8), and the one I had out and used did change color and lightened up quite a bit -- but the one I kept away from light did not.  Neither were kept in the fridge.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (May 25, 2013)

June going to be things for summer ... July should be awesome because that is PopSugar's 1 Year Birthday

!


----------



## gejag (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June going to be things for summer ... July should be awesome because that is PopSugar's 1 Year Birthday
> 
> !


 *I love the way you're thinking!  I am in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Shauna999 (May 26, 2013)

> An archaeological survey in the middle of nowhere.


 That sounds Amazing- have a incredible time!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 26, 2013)

I am soooo excited for June. This is going to be my 3rd box. July should be good like someone above said about the 1 year anniversary.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 26, 2013)

> That sounds Amazing- have a incredible time!!


 Thanks.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EastCoastPlus40* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> June going to be things for summer ... July should be awesome because that is PopSugar's 1 Year Birthday
> 
> !


 
I hope so because my birthday is in July also so it would be a really awesome if it was a great box for our birthdays.


----------



## gejag (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so because my birthday is in July also so it would be a really awesome if it was a great box for our birthdays.


 *Yay, July birthday here as well.   I am gonna jump on the summer June and July awesome box bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Yay, July birthday here as well.   I am gonna jump on the summer June and July awesome box bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *


 Jumping in on this bandwagon too! July is my birthday month and I am hoping its going to be amazing!!!


----------



## gejag (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping in on this bandwagon too! July is my birthday month and I am hoping its going to be amazing!!!


 *Love it July-baby girlies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 28, 2013)

I'm a June birthday, but it's so late in June, I might as well be July.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 28, 2013)

The way they've been shipping boxes it's almost time for the June box....


----------



## gejag (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a June birthday, but it's so late in June, I might as well be July.


 Yep, you're one of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elb622 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This! The first two years of my daughter's life was all about her and I decided to start subbing because I was starting to feel like I was looking touch with me. These boxes - especially PopSugar really help give me a needed pick-me-up. I think you should definitely sub - at least for a month or two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm feel the same way.  I'm a single mom to 2 boys, 3 and 4.  This box is my treat to myself.  My life is so chaotic and getting this box makes me feel a little special once a month.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 29, 2013)

I just got a survey asking a bunch of questions about the box. Looks like they are definitely looking for input! Plus you can win a $500 Visa gift card for answering!


----------



## catipa (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got a survey asking a bunch of questions about the box. Looks like they are definitely looking for input! Plus you can win a $500 Visa gift card for answering!


I got it too,  I thought they asked some good questions.


----------



## jkholzme (May 29, 2013)

I got the survey too. The questions were interesting and I'm always up to try and win a gift card.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got it too,  I thought they asked some good questions.


 Same here, I provided a lot of feedback in the one open text box.  I'm glad they left a lot of space!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

What brands did you suggest for them?


----------



## tiffanys (May 29, 2013)

To the "what would make your experience better" question (I'm paraphrasing - I don't recall the exact wording of the question)... I put "stop using SmartPost"... I think that's a single improvement they could implement that would increase customer satisfaction!


----------



## KayEss (May 29, 2013)

I was really lost as to what to suggest in terms of brands, since they usually focus on up and comers/trendy brands, but I did list The Balm because I love my Mary Lou-manizer and I would love to try other products from them. In the "making your experience better" question, I suggested faster shipping as well. I bet they'll hear a lot of that!

Also, I broke down and finally subbed for another three months. So, hello, June, July, and August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

I suggested some hair brands that are expensive that I haven't tried, as well as some fitness brands I like. And Starbucks bc I was jealous of the refreshers in the summer fun box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2013)

I suggested a somewhat obscure indie perfumer from Portland (Imaginary Authors, in case anyone else is interested in the indies). I wish I had thought of Tokyomilk and the concept of rotating when boxes get sent out so the Pacific Northwesterners aren't pretty much *the* last area to get their boxes. I understand that the original idea was so everyone would get their boxes within a few days of each other, but PNW boxes seem to be getting sent out two weeks after everyone else, and it's been like that pretty much since the beginning.


----------



## KayEss (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I suggested a somewhat obscure indie perfumer from Portland (Imaginary Authors, in case anyone else is interested in the indies). I wish I had thought of Tokyomilk and the concept of rotating when boxes get sent out so the Pacific Northwesterners aren't pretty much *the* last area to get their boxes. I understand that the original idea was so everyone would get their boxes within a few days of each other, but PNW boxes seem to be getting sent out two weeks after everyone else, and it's been like that pretty much since the beginning.


 Ugh, yes, this! I totally forgot to include the annoying PNW shipping issues in my suggestions! Also, I'm kind of wishing I had included Lush as a brand I'd like to see in PopSugar. A bath bomb or lip scrub or shower jelly (or really anything) from them would be awesome.


----------



## IffB (May 29, 2013)

I suggested no cleaning products, nothing I can but myself at the supermarket for under $5, and faster shipping.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

> I suggested no cleaning products, nothing I can but myself at the supermarket for under $5, and faster shipping.


 Good call! The theme of "laundry" that kept happening wasn't super exciting, was it?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 29, 2013)

Oooh I should have mentioned SmartPost. I know they read these threads so... NO SMART POST, PLEASE!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 30, 2013)

I mentioned shipping


----------



## Jo Cres (May 30, 2013)

i got the survey too and i mentioned shipping as well plus no items we can buy at the dollar store!! also i mentioned dropping the price of the specialty boxes from $100 to $50-$75,


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 30, 2013)

I also mentioned the specialty boxes being too expensive. For me $100 is way too much to spend on a gamble unless they start showing one guaranteed product beforehand that may make the box worth it.


----------



## tulosai (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the key to keeping the color true is exposure to light:  I had two bottles of approximately the same age (China Glaze DV8), and the one I had out and used did change color and lightened up quite a bit -- but the one I kept away from light did not.  Neither were kept in the fridge.


 This.  The fridge thing is a myth and actually some people say it hurts the polish long term to be kept in the fridge, but keeping it out of the light is key.


----------



## tulosai (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I suggested no cleaning products, nothing I can but myself at the supermarket for under $5, and faster shipping.


 I suggested they stop sending things with POPSugar logo that they should be giving out for free as they help promote the brand and are IMO really tacky and inappropriate to send out in a paid for box.

I am toying with the idea of unsubscribing for June. The last box I was over the moon thrilled with was Feb. May was very good for me but not great and money is a little tighter than it's been now that I have kittens.  I'm not one of those people who is like 'what if I unsubscribe and then the box is AWESOME' it is more that I am in a position where I am usually pleased, but not _super pleased_ with the box, and though it's a great value $35 is a big hunk of change (at least for me).

Sigh.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 30, 2013)

I also mentioned faster shipping would improve my satisfaction with PS and less food items in the boxes.


----------



## RDolph (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It supposedly makes the nail polish last longer. They say as nail polish gets older it starts to discolor but I usually use my bottles up quicker then it would take to find out if that's really true lol.


 Sorry, zoned out on forums...I have always kept it in the fridge, and I have had bottles last for years this way. My nail person recommends it, because I only go in once avery few months, but always bring my own polish.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 31, 2013)

I got the survey and forgot to suggest some stuff. I wanted to suggest a palette like naked2 or even a zpalette, some makeup setting spray like deslick, maybe a cute travel makeup bag thats NOT tiny, since summer is vacation time for so many. and if they wanna keep sending out those freebie advertising things like the bag from last month, they should send stuff that is more useful than last months bag. like maybe a big plush pink popsugar towel, or beach bag, or umbrella. i'd use all 3 of those. but that's just me.


----------



## gejag (May 31, 2013)

I LOVE that idea. How universally thoughtful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 31, 2013)

thank you lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm hoping for a really good BB or CC cream,( Dr Jart's would be great) a big beach towel would be nice, a tote style summer purse and a lip balm with SPF.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Â I'm hoping for a really good BB or CC cream,( Dr Jart's would be great) a big beach towel would be nice, a tote style summer purse and a lip balm with SPF.


 The bb/cc cream could be a disaster with shades.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 2, 2013)

I would rather not have any makeup and think it would be a PS blunder just like the one size fits all. They don't know our shade or skin sensitivity, I would be upset for the price of the box with makeup that I could not use. I agree about the PS logo stuff. Once in awhile is ok, but only as a free item, but I don't want my subscription I pay for to be marketing outlet for their brand name.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 2, 2013)

Do they normally give out spoilers? This is my first month and I'm super excited!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2013)

Nope, no spoilers.  We usually don't know what's being sent until the first photo shows up on Instagram.


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone been charged yet? I have the 3 month sub right now so I wouldn't know. What I'm wishing for is a nice palette. They haven't done one since last September. We keep getting lippies, got the awesome buxom (sp?) Mascara in march, a beauty blender last month......now we just need a nice eye palette!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2013)

No charges yet. I'm expecting it today though. They usually don't do that stuff on the weekend.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 3, 2013)

It would be really nice if they shipped this week so that it comes before my vacation the 15th. With Smartpost even that might be calling it close!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my shipment notification on the 10th last month. I can usually check it for a few days before my using my reference number so it probably shipped around the 6th. It will be close!


----------



## hakau (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone been charged yet? I have the 3 month sub right now so I wouldn't know.
> 
> What I'm wishing for is a nice palette. They haven't done one since last September. We keep getting lippies, got the awesome buxom (sp?) Mascara in march, a beauty blender last month......now we just need a nice eye palette!


 just saw a charge from them today


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 3, 2013)

I was charged today, too!


----------



## JessP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd love to see a beach towel in this month's box - that'd be fun!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 4, 2013)

I was charged today as well. Hoping for earlier shipping this month! =)


----------



## ginmorel (Jun 4, 2013)

I was charged! can't wait!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 4, 2013)

Charged yesterday!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone else seen this? http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-June-3-2013-30691056?image_nid=30691056

Does this mean some of these items may be featured in the June box or am I just overly thinking into the article???


----------



## catipa (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm now processing on PopSugar's page, I am going to try to make it spoiler free this month if I can


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Has anyone else seen this?Â http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-June-3-2013-30691056?image_nid=30691056 Does this mean some of these items may be featured in the June box or am I just overly thinking into the article???


 They've had stuff like this before and none of it ended up being in the box. They like to throw the words "must have" around a lot on the PopSugar sites.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

> They've had stuff like this before and none of it ended up being in the box. They like to throw the words "must have" around a lot on the PopSugar sites.


 Yep. Those lists are practically anti-spoilers: If something is listed there, we won't get it.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've had stuff like this before and none of it ended up being in the box. They like to throw the words "must have" around a lot on the PopSugar sites.


 Oh well... I wasn't overly excited most of those products thankfully. I guess I will just (try to) wait patiently for my box and let it be a surprise!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 4, 2013)

The retro crayons are kind of fun even if there's no chance we will get them.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love to get the book


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like another book too even though I have 50 million waiting to be read!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did anyone ever finish that JK Rowlings book we got back in the fall?? I'm like 75 pages in and I haven't picked it up in months- does it get better or should I just donate to my local library?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone ever finish that JK Rowlings book we got back in the fall?? I'm like 75 pages in and I haven't picked it up in months- does it get better or should I just donate to my local library?


 I sold mine on eBay for nearly the price of the book.  Same with the Sparks book from the Feb box.  I'm sure the books are great, but just not for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Did anyone ever finish that JK Rowlings book we got back in the fall?? I'm like 75 pages in and I haven't picked it up in months- does it get better or should I just donate to my local library?


 It wasn't my thing so I donated it to the "library" we have at work. Several people have checked it out and read it. I just don't enjoy those type of police/detective/crime/political books.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 4, 2013)

I want a beach themed box (even though I live in landlocked Texas lol) I would like a beach towel, maybe some fancy mositurizer with spf, a bronzer, or waterproof mascara, a new book would be nice too. I am a little worried about June because it feels like every other month is pretty great and I really liked May lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I vote for a full size L'Occitane hand cream with SPF! I just got it in the Sephora Sun Safety Kit and I'm in love! A beach towel, fancy SPF lip stuff, Pacifica (or nicer) face wipes for hot days, a fancy pink lemonade mix, a beach read type book, or maybe a fruit infuser type water bottle? Those are all things I'd like to see!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jun 4, 2013)

* If it is going to be a beach towel, I would like to request one without a giant pink PopSugar logo across it.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think if they are going to give us branded stuff the other contents better be flippin' amazing! Even though a ps towel wouldn't bother me too much because I'd only use it to shower with or my twin girls would probably just steal it from me to have picnics on. They stole my little white branded bags from last month. BUT if I actually got to go to the beach, I wouldn't want to look like a walking advertisement. I thing of branded stuff as free swag not purchased goods.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of branded stuff... I feel so cheap and tacky using it in public!


----------



## Christy327 (Jun 4, 2013)

I read about 50 pages myself and couldn't really get into it; though i head it was an excellent read.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 4, 2013)

My box weighs 2.9 pounds this time around, seems about average.  Any guesses?

Also I just noticed it shipped from NY to MI this time instead of from CA! I am hoping for much faster shipping!


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs 2.9 pounds this time around, seems about average.  Any guesses?
> 
> Also I just noticed it shipped from NY to MI this time instead of from CA! I am hoping for much faster shipping!


 So your June box has shipped? Not the Special Edition for Him, but the June one?  WOW


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't order the Special Edition so it must be the June box.  I tracked by reference # at Fedex and got the info.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 4, 2013)

Same, my tracking is already out there and it's also 2.9 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine isn't there yet. Boo!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 4, 2013)

I would LOVE a beach read. A DVD would be cool too. My suddenly single self needs something to fill all the extra hours that have appeared in my life. I would really like a beach towel too, and I don't really care if it has the PS logo on it or not since it's not like it would be part of a set. Resistance bands would be nice as well. I also would love some popsicle molds. We'll see if we actually get any of it though!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oooh popsicle molds would be cute!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 4, 2013)

> I didn't order the Special Edition so it must be the June box.Â  I tracked by reference # at Fedex and got the info.





> Same, my tracking is already out there and it's also 2.9 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Early shipping! I'm so excited!


----------



## Christy327 (Jun 4, 2013)

aww i'm single too...so yes i need stuff to fill in space i mean besides my two little girls.


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation, I am just so pleasantly suprised.   Now when I actually have the box in hand, that's another story!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 4, 2013)

2.9pounds here as well! I'm guessing it will be here early next week...usually about 5 day shipping time from ps to me.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay! Mine is also shipping from NY, so I hope that means quicker arrival!


----------



## vlungu (Jun 5, 2013)

This new early shipping for them fits perfectly in my subscription timeline for the month: Julep, Popsugar, Ipsy, and LBB... In that order. It's much more exciting than getting a bunch in one week and then counting down for the next month.


----------



## flowers4a (Jun 5, 2013)

So this month is my deal breaker month for ps. I'm so over their choice of shipping. I didn't get last months box until the last day of the month!!! April was no different. I emailed them and I feel like they are just a broken record of saying they are working on it. So if this month turns out to be like the past I'm canceling. But I'd stil like to sub another box. Any suggestions? I think ipsy, seasons, or glossy box.


----------



## PoisonMegz (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flowers4a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So this month is my deal breaker month for ps. I'm so over their choice of shipping. I didn't get last months box until the last day of the month!!! April was no different. I emailed them and I feel like they are just a broken record of saying they are working on it. So if this month turns out to be like the past I'm canceling. But I'd stil like to sub another box. Any suggestions? I think ipsy, seasons, or glossy box.


I used to love ipsy, but lately they have been sending items that are totally off from my style quiz.  Hoping they get better again.

My box shows shipped today, also 2.9 lbs.  I got the Special edition box yesterday and it was amazing so I have my hopes up for this to be good too.


----------



## catipa (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. Those lists are practically anti-spoilers: If something is listed there, we won't get it.


This cracked me up, so true!


----------



## ginmorel (Jun 5, 2013)

I checked fedex and nothing yet


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know why exactly, but I have this feeling that the PS box will be awesome this month. Last month was so much fun, I'm really hoping the trend shall continue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope this month is good! This is month 3 of my 3-month subscription so I need to be good to justify re-subbing.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 5, 2013)

2.9 weight here as well and this time it's finally shipping from NY to MI as opposed to CA to MI.  Hopefully this means I will get it sooner.


----------



## mabittle4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing yet for me.  I'm obsessively checking already.  Ugh!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing yet for me.  I'm obsessively checking already.  Ugh!


 Me too. I just checked 9 minutes ago and I feel like checking it again.


----------



## mabittle4 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. I just checked 9 minutes ago and I feel like checking it again.


 Oh!  My obsession paid off!  Mine has initiated and weighs 2.9 lbs.  I think all my checking on it made it move faster.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh!  My obsession paid off!  Mine has initiated and weighs 2.9 lbs.  I think all my checking on it made it move faster.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm still obsessively checking and nothing. Last month I was one of the first ones to be able to track my package, but it didn't move from the initiated phase for a while, so if this means that It would move quicker this time around, then I guess I can wait a little bit more before my shipment shows up.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why exactly, but I have this feeling that the PS box will be awesome this month. Last month was so much fun, I'm really hoping the trend shall continue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed.  It seems like any boxes during the summer season would be so incredibly easy to make great.  There are so many products that everyone likes and/or can use.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm charged and can track via reference, shipping from NY this time around, if it moves at the same pace as the April box I'll have it Monday.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm charged and can track via reference, shipping from NY this time around, if it moves at the same pace as the April box I'll have it Monday.


 

Me too! (Which makes sense, since I'm just up the road from you in JCC!)


----------



## flowers4a (Jun 5, 2013)

Just checked and mine says 3 lbs. now lets see if it will actually get here before the last day of the month!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay! Mine is finally showing up. 3 lbs as well.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine is showing up with the reference now and its showing 3 lbs. I'm hoping I should have it around next friday. It usually takes about 7 days to get to me. maybe a day or two longer. I'm excited!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

So if I ordered a box today, would I get this months or next months?


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 5, 2013)

Gah! I can't track by reference yet! I hope it ships from NY again since I am in NJ - I just hate how it goes from NY to NJ then to PA before coming back to NJ again! And it spends about three days in the NJ office before going to PA. Makes no sense


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 5, 2013)

> So this month is my deal breaker month for ps. I'm so over their choice of shipping. I didn't get last months box until the last day of the month!!! April was no different. I emailed them and I feel like they are just a broken record of saying they are working on it. So if this month turns out to be like the past I'm canceling. But I'd stil like to sub another box. Any suggestions? I think ipsy, seasons, or glossy box.


 If shipping is an issue for you I wouldn't do glossy. They usually ship later than they say.....my sister got their may box yesterday.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 JCC?


----------



## Kaylay (Jun 5, 2013)

no tracking email


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if I ordered a box today, would I get this months or next months?


As of today you would get June's box.  On the ordering page it tells you which month you are starting with. I think I read somewhere yesterday that there are less than 200 June boxes left but who knows if that is true.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JCC?


Sorry, James City County.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry, James City County.


 Ahh shit. Hi neighbor!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh shit. Hi neighbor!


Hey! 



  I'll have to give you advance notice of my next Lush raid at MacArthur Center!


----------



## flowers4a (Jun 5, 2013)

> If shipping is an issue for you I wouldn't do glossy. They usually ship later than they say.....my sister got their may box yesterday.


 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flowers4a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So this month is my deal breaker month for ps. I'm so over their choice of shipping. I didn't get last months box until the last day of the month!!! April was no different. I emailed them and I feel like they are just a broken record of saying they are working on it. So if this month turns out to be like the past I'm canceling. But I'd stil like to sub another box. Any suggestions? I think ipsy, seasons, or glossy box.


 Yeah, I imagine shipping to Hawaii might take longer.  Sample society is great!  They ship UPS Ground.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay! Initiated @ 3lbs. This is my last month of my 3 month sub, but I am most definitely buying the July box just because it's their one year anniversary and I have really high hopes for that one lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know about any new subscription code- my six month sub is up after this month.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As of today you would get June's box.  On the ordering page it tells you which month you are starting with. I think I read somewhere yesterday that there are less than 200 June boxes left but who knows if that is true.


 Yeah, thanks, I saw that. Sometimes I swear I just don't see things until I ask a question and then it's like right in front of me.

But I'm super excited for my box! I've been going back and forth for awhile and since I'm moving in August I decided to try one before I moved.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 5, 2013)

My box finally showed up via tracking by reference. Hopefully this time it won't sit in "Initiated" as long as it did last time. Can't wait


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is moving faster than it has before. Last month, the information was received, then it was at Watsonville the next day and got to Sacramento the day after that and sat there for almost a day before leaving. It has already left Sacramento and the information was just sent yesterday. Hopefully it continues to go this fast, lol.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 6, 2013)

I just checked mine again and it's moving faster too! I usually endure 2-3 days of torture in Watsonville. I checked my others and it usually takes about 8 days to get to me after entering the system. That's waaaaay too long!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine shipped from NY, so that is looking good...definitely moving faster this month. I may even get PS BEFORE I get BB or Ipsy...unheard of!


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi! First time posting on here, but I've been reading the replies on here for a few days now &amp; I see a few people's boxes have already shipped! Mine still says processing (this is my 3rd month with popsugar ; I've been sort of happy with the boxes, but this is going to be my make it or break it box). Last month's box shipped on the 10th for me, and the month before shipped on the 3rd (which I was really excited about since it was my first box!) so I'm hoping it's gonna ship out any day now, I keep checking obsessively!!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x0gabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! First time posting on here, but I've been reading the replies on here for a few days now &amp; I see a few people's boxes have already shipped! Mine still says processing (this is my 3rd month with popsugar ; I've been sort of happy with the boxes, but this is going to be my make it or break it box). Last month's box shipped on the 10th for me, and the month before shipped on the 3rd (which I was really excited about since it was my first box!) so I'm hoping it's gonna ship out any day now, I keep checking obsessively!!


 We are all tracking by reference number on FedEx.com.  When you are in your account, grab your order # and then go here and track by reference:

https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/

Put your order number in as the reference number, enter your zip and you'll see where your box really is!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like mine was initiated yesterday and it's in Gilroy, Ca atm hopefully it will update later today whoohooo


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 6, 2013)

> We are all tracking by reference number on FedEx.com. Â When you are in your account, grab your order # and then go here and track by reference: https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/ Put your order number in as the reference number, enter your zip and you'll see where your box really is!! Â


 It hasn't shipped out yet, so I still don't have an order number; buy I keep checking!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x0gabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It hasn't shipped out yet, so I still don't have an order number; buy I keep checking!


 Sorry, it's called a subscription number not an order number.  Everyone has one and it's the same every month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 6, 2013)

BRING ON THE SPOILERS LADIES.....


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 6, 2013)

> Sorry, it's called a subscription number not an order number. Â Everyone has one and it's the same every month.


 Oh cool! I'm doing this all from my iPhone, so the option to look up via reference number wasn't available on the mobile site, so I chose full site &amp; entered it in &amp; it's actually in New Jersey right now! So thanks for that tip!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine initiated from Gilroy yesterday, yay! I hope it makes the trek down here super-fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine says it is due to ship out today, so if that happens, then I could possibly get the box by Monday or even Saturday if they put a move on it! I hope it going to be good!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 6, 2013)

Tracked mine by reference... 3 lbs and left Sacramento today!


----------



## vlungu (Jun 6, 2013)

The mixers we got last month are now on Groupon: http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-modern-cocktails-mixer-bundles


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love a good margarita but I felt the mixers were way too sugary-  I tried different things like adding only a half bottle with some water- it was still just plain awful ;-(


----------



## Shannon28 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love a good margarita but I felt the mixers were way too sugary-  I tried different things like adding only a half bottle with some water- it was still just plain awful ;-(


I'm going to use them to flavor shave ice this summer. There is no way I could drink very much of the mix in margarita. They were super sweet.


----------



## hakau (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw them at Sam's Club or Costco. I think 10 for $20. Which is better than the groupon deal


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 6, 2013)

My box is in Newburgh, NY. So happy to see quick movement this month.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is in MD, it's moved pretty fast this far.  I have not had shipping from NY to MI before, so I am not sure of the route it takes and the time to get here.   I am just happy that it is coming from this side of the country instead of California.  It would take forever to get to me that way.  Hopefully the survey I took helped in some small way.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2013)

Bet there will be spoilers tomorrow!!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 6, 2013)

mine is still just "initiated"


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 6, 2013)

wow....spoilers already?! I feel like the month just started....getting excited though - hopefully its a good month. I get four boxes, and I've been getting them almost every week...Julep is basically the first day of the month, then Popsugar, then OxBox then Glossybox...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a little too addicted to boxes...


----------



## sunnycherry (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine has been shippped! From NY! Last time it arrived the next day or two so hopefully I will get it tomorrow


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 6, 2013)

Oooo if you get it tomorrow make sure to let us know how good the box was.!


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't decide if I'm going spoiler free this month.... But this thread is so hard not to look at!


----------



## flowers4a (Jun 6, 2013)

> Yeah, I imagine shipping to Hawaii might take longer. Â Sample society is great! Â They ship UPS Ground. Â


 Thanks! I'll check into it. I guess it just drives me nuts with the smart post. I get 2 other subs and they ship after ps and I still get them before ps. And those subs are cheaper. One of them uses the same size box so it's just annoying more than anything.


----------



## Kaylay (Jun 7, 2013)

How do you guys find your tracking number? Is it emailed to you?


----------



## catipa (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't decide if I'm going spoiler free this month.... But this thread is so hard not to look at!


Me too!  Last month was my first box where I was not spoiled since my first box(september).  It was fun to be surprised, mine shipped so quick last time so that helped too!  If I don't get it today I may have to cave and peek back in this thread.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you guys find your tracking number? Is it emailed to you?


 I mentioned it on the last page, but everyone is tracking using their order / subscription number.  You go to fedex.com and track by reference.  Use the subscription number as your reference number and you'll find it!


----------



## annifer (Jun 7, 2013)

Fedex says it can't process my request, so I can't even track mine now.


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine is officially in my state a few hours away! Crossing my fingers that it gets here later today! If not, tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flowers4a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'll check into it.
> 
> I guess it just drives me nuts with the smart post. I get 2 other subs and they ship after ps and I still get them before ps. And those subs are cheaper. One of them uses the same size box so it's just annoying more than anything.


 Are the other subs shipped SmartPost as well?  I think SmartPost is slow for everyone, unless you luck out and live really close to the beginning shipping location.  I really don't see PopSugar changing to something else, but you never know.


----------



## Turquoise Boho (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay! my box shipped, i'm in San Diego so hopefully i will get it soon. Can't wait to see come spoilers! I am having a June giveaway on my blog for the Heather Belle Tassel necklace that was in a previous popsugar box if anyone wants to stop by! at Turquoise Bohemian dot com Thanks girls!


----------



## Turquoise Boho (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't wait! hopefully you will get it today!


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm getting mines on Monday... Oh yeah.. Baby! Hopefully it comes tomorrow because last month it came earlier than what FedEx said it would. But I can confidently say that I'm going to go spoiler free lolz I think I can wait till Monday (I hope so)...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine! (Which will probably be late next week). I'm going to try super hard to go spoiler free.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like mine made it to and left Sacramento, Ca today which means I should get it early next week /sigh I hate having to wait the whole weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Turquoise Boho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! my box shipped, i'm in San Diego so hopefully i will get it soon. Can't wait to see come spoilers!


Hey welcome to Makeup Talk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 7, 2013)

Oohhh looks like I may get it tomorrow! I've never gone spoiler free - maybe this will be a first! (Of course I'll be incessantly refreshing makeuptalk for spoilers until I leave work today, but if nobody gets theirs before 4 then totally!)


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got my official ship notice.

I've also begun my Instagram stalking for spoilers!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine should be here Monday! Yay!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Ugh, phone triple-posting!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Weird! My original post disappeared. Anyway. Shipping notice! I don't usually get this until a week or two after the first round of boxes have been discussed to the point where I'm bored with the contents before I even get it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm so jealous of everything that will get theirs in the next couple days! I got my official shipping notice, but it still doesn't have an estimated delivery date. I think its pretty crazy that it can go from California to Texas (Halfway across the country) faster than it goes from Texas to Oklahoma (about 2 hours away), haha. It always takes it a few days to get to Texas and then like another five after that just to get to me! I would love to go spoiler free for a month, but I'm so impatient and the shipping is so slow, lol.


----------



## moxie19 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous of everything that will get theirs in the next couple days! I got my official shipping notice, but it still doesn't have an estimated delivery date. I think its pretty crazy that it can go from California to Texas (Halfway across the country) faster than it goes from Texas to Oklahoma (about 2 hours away), haha. It always takes it a few days to get to Texas and then like another five after that just to get to me! I would love to go spoiler free for a month, but I'm so impatient and the shipping is so slow, lol.


 I am jealous too. I live in Houston, TX (wayyyy down south) and it takes about 10 days or more to get to me. SAD PANDA!

I too would like to go spoiler free this month, but we will see if it happens lol.


----------



## Turquoise Boho (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Beauty Flawed! Not sure how to use this thread properly though. I'm not sure how to reply back on the comment,lol


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 7, 2013)

My box is in PA right now, it is the last stop before it ends up at my door, so I think I could get this by tomorrow! According to the FedEx site, my estimated delivery date is Tuesday, but fortunately, they've delivered before the in the past. I hope this is the case this time around because I don't wan to wait until Tuesday!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moxie19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am jealous too. I live in Houston, TX (wayyyy down south) and it takes about 10 days or more to get to me. SAD PANDA!
> 
> I too would like to go spoiler free this month, but we will see if it happens lol.


 I'm in southern Oklahoma about two hours away from Dallas. It likes to go from Hutchins to Dallas and then back to Hutchins before actually heading on up to me, lol.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone on Facebook posted that they received.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jun 7, 2013)

SPOILER VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KM0ezK7c2M&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;a


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG that video was so annoying! LOL I LOVE the box though! I feel like they've really turned a corner.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 7, 2013)

Box sounds awesome!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've already spent that gift card 5 times over! LOL Hopefully I get mine before everything is gone. I'm still waiting for Charm and Chain to restock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SPOILER VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KM0ezK7c2M&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;a


 Thanks for the spoiler! There are a couple things I'm kinda "meh" about, one thing that's definitely not for me, but everything else I just love-love-love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 7, 2013)

f***... I swore I was going to go spoiler free but I just finished watching the video ( I need help) lolz. The video wasn't the best unboxing but I got to see what an awesome box it was.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I also find it hilarious that one of the items from that "must have" list actually made it in the box!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

Ooh, yay!



Spoiler



I actually eyed that book a couple of weeks ago and thought, "I hope that's in the June PopSugar box. I liked the original book, but I don't want to spend the money, and the library hold list is probably months long." Between just that and the shawl, I'm really happy with this box. The shawl will be great in the mornings this summer when it's too warm to bother with a jacket but cool enough to want an extra layer around my torso on my way to work. It was actually like that this morning. ETA: The original book was _The Devil Wears Prada_, just in case anyone thinks I'm talking about another book sent out by PS.


And just those two items make me gloss over the rest of the box even though I'm happy with pretty much the rest of it. Big thumbs up for June!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 7, 2013)

I love it! So excited for this one.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 7, 2013)

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I went to gorjana and griffin and the scarve is $62 ladies and it's sold out..... Hmm I wonder why


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you sign up to become an insider at gorjan griffin you get 20% off so hopefully it can be combined with the $25 gift card


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey ladies. Can someone list the items from the spoiler video? I'm at work right now so I can't watch it myself but I want to know what you know!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 7, 2013)

I just made this for my blog.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 7, 2013)

And here are the details (with links):

~Revenge Wears Prada: The Devil Returns ($15.10)

~Addicted to Sweat DVD ($19.99)

~Fit Popcorn (Assorted Flavors) ($5.33)

~Gorjana + Griffin Gift Card ($25)

~Project 7 Feed the Hungry Peppermint Tube ($1.79)

~Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer ($65) + CC Cream Samples

~Gorjana &amp; Griffin Zuma Scarf ($62)
As always, thank you ladies for the spoilers!!!!!  You are the best!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here are the details (with links):
> 
> As always, thank you ladies for the spoilers!!!!!  You are the best!


 Thanks for posting this!

This box looks great! I'm glad I forgot to cancel in time for this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Between this and last months box, I'm really happy and may continue my subscription past 3 months


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you sign up to become an insider atÂ gorjanÂ griffin you get 20%Â offÂ so hopefullyÂ it can be combined with the $25 gift cardÂ





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for the tip girl!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 7, 2013)

Excited! I should get mine tomorrow


----------



## crburros (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm pretty excited to get this box! It's a good one.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also find it hilarious that one of the items from that "must have" list actually made it in the box!


 I am trying not to look at spoilers but !!!! I am really excited now! I feel like this might be my favorite box out of the ones I've had so far!


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 7, 2013)

This box is incredible! I have to send popsugar an email and express my gratitude - I mean come on the box is worth 194.88 not including the shipping and Tax you would pay if you bought everything separately.


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Another great box.  I am excited for this one to arrive.  My tracking says it will be here Tuesday.  That will be the fastest I have ever received it.

That book is currently on my TBR Goodreads list!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, my gosh! The ring that I wanted from Charm and Chain last month was sold out and I almost bought it last week off of the actual brands website because its on clearance. I'm glad I didn't now! This is a pretty good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (Jun 7, 2013)

I caved and looks at the spoilers. Another awesome month from Popsugar, they are on a roll. Such a great value for the price we pay.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 7, 2013)

So excited for my first box! I'm glad I opted for June instead of May!


----------



## CLovee (Jun 7, 2013)

> I'm so jealous of everything that will get theirs in the next couple days! I got my official shipping notice, but it still doesn't have an estimated delivery date. I think its pretty crazy that it can go from California to Texas (Halfway across the country) faster than it goes from Texas to Oklahoma (about 2 hours away), haha. It always takes it a few days to get to Texas and then like another five after that just to get to me! I would love to go spoiler free for a month, but I'm so impatient and the shipping is so slow, lol.


 I never get an estimated delivery date. Never.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I get an estimated delivery date, but it usually doesn't show up on my tracking until the day before my box arrives AND it's usually 2 days later than when I actually get my box!


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think I am ever unsubscribing. Ever! I love love love the spoilers! I can't eat the goodies due to my metal mouth full of braces but my kids will. I am just flat out giddy about this box! I still have no anticipated arrival date, I'm guessing next Wed. It goes past me toward Dallas and then turns around to travel the 5 hours to Lubbock. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for the spoilers ladies &lt;3


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW, I'm really excited to get this month's box!! I got my mama to get a subscription, and when she saw the spoilers she flipped!! Happy birthday to myself!!


----------



## Jo Cres (Jun 7, 2013)

loveeeee this box I almost bought the

book
the other day but I didn't want to spend the cash! glad I waited!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Jun 7, 2013)

> I don't think I am ever unsubscribing. Ever! I love love love the spoilers! I can't eat the goodies due to my metal mouth full of braces but my kids will. I am just flat out giddy about this box! I still have no anticipated arrival date, I'm guessing next Wed. It goes past me toward Dallas and then turns around to travel the 5 hours to Lubbock. I can't wait to get it!


 Same here no goodies for me due to my metal mouth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I love this box


----------



## avonleabelle (Jun 7, 2013)

This box looks amazing! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll try not to judge until I actually get my box, but...hmm.

I love that there's a book, but I'm not sure how I feel about it being a part of a series. I read The Devil Wears Prada for work (yeah, seriously...) but that was years ago. It will probably stand on its own though.

Mints and popcorn aren't super exciting, but I'll definitely use them.

I'm not a fan of moisturizers, but my mom is...maybe I can pass that along to her?

I don't wear scarves in the summer, but it's hard to tell what it really looks like or what material it's made out of.

Another fitness DVD? Can't they get more creative with their fitness items? Oh, well, I'll give it a shot.

The gift card actually looks pretty good, there are lots of items on the site I'd like to buy that are relatively cheap. However, being in the PNW, I'm guessing a ton of stuff will be sold out already. Does anyone know when it expires? (Sorry, haven't gotten a chance to watch the video.)
I'm kind of disappointed because this month's items aren't particularly useful to me specifically, BUT I always find something to do with everything. I have a feeling I'll love it once I actually have it in my hands.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg another box I'm SUPER excited to get!!! I love everything in this one!!!! =D


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 7, 2013)

Love this box! 

The book is on my list of MUST read.
This box ROCKS!! 

July is PopSugar's 1 Year Birthday!


----------



## RiRi38 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am super stoked for this box!

I had no desire to read the book, I read a preview in Cosmo Mag and it looks terrible, but since I am doing some flying this summer, I may as well give it a shot. Otherwise my daughter loved the 1st book, so I know she will read it. I go to the gym everyday, but on those off days, I love a good video.
Other than those two items I am LOVING everything else! Can't wait to receive my box!


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 7, 2013)

> This box ROCKS!!
> 
> July is PopSugar's 1 Year Birthday!


 I hope their 1 year box is awesome!  I've been looking forward to July for a while! I'm waiting for the June box to disappear off of their page so I can resub for another 3 months.lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder what, if any, variations there are.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my first box and I'm super excited! I'm super excited for everything! And since I've never read the first Devil wears Prada book, I guess I'll go to the libary tomorrow to get it 

 
At least everything I get will be used.


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am happy with this box, especially the book! I hope by the time I get my box (I live in so. cal), all the cute stuff on the gorjana website is still there. Last month I received my box a week and a half after spoilers went out and by that time Charm and Chain sold out of a lot of the cute (and less expensive) necklaces. Maybe just once they can do shipping backwards and all of us girls who get our boxes later can get them first. I know that is not going to happen, just wishful thinking!


----------



## sunnycherry (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine won't arrive until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I know what I'm going to buy already and I'm super excited to get the box


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

I already know what I'm getting too and I don't even have a tracking by reference yet.


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay popsugarfor is doinga better! Love everything except the dvd.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 7, 2013)

This box looks awesome!! SO excited to get it!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2013)

> Yay popsugarfor is doinga better! Love everything except the dvd.


 Yup. No tv over here. I can tell I'm getting a head start in this year's white elephant present already.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 8, 2013)

im am LOLing cause thats my friend amy from the YT video you guys posted. she got crazy views cause of this group.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 8, 2013)

So did anyone notice that 

the the dvd in the yt video was #4....I'm sooo not fitness level 4 with Madonna. I hope that's a variation and that I get level 1 lol Not to mention, I'm a little too chumsy (chubby clumsy) to be dancin' with a damn chair in my living room. lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 8, 2013)

My box shipped! Yay!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine might get to me today or Monday! It is in my town. I'm excited to see what variations there might be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is in transit to my town, so hopefully I'll have my box by Monday.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is taking the scenic route- I'm in MI &amp; this month was sent out of NY. I was hoping this meant it would get to me quicker but no luck- still the standard week shipment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm really just hoping the gorjana items I want are still available!!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 8, 2013)

Just got my box (surprised it came so quickly!) and I'm really pleased with it this month.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box (surprised it came so quickly!) and I'm really pleased with it this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine arrived today!! Love Love Love everything!! PS continues to blow me away!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have we seen any variations??


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have we seen any variations??


I got my box today too! So far there are no variations but one really nice touch is....

The Juice Beauty CC Cream samples are in two different shades.

Warm Glow and Natural Glow.

Both come in the box.

That was really smart of them to send color options to everyone.

Also there is 20% off Juice Beauty code.

Not sure if anyone else mentioned that!


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG ladies please help me out!.! So I got the popsugar must have special edition for him (for my husband). He loved everything in the box ESPECIALLY the sunglasses. But he has glasses, his vision isn't good so we went to Walmart vision center (where we always go for glasses) and wanted to know if they can add prescription lenses to the proof sunglasses and the optician said yes. So I gave him the the glasses and I ask him how do you guys take the lenses out he says "Ohh it's easy, I'll show you" so he grabs the sunglasses and with little effort he takes the lenses out and then he tells me " they are broken" . So I take the glasses from him and tell him "hey you broke them" and he says no I didn't they are just poor quality. I told him that they are worth 115 dollars and he said you know I'm sorry but you just saw how I took the lenses out and the frame broke so easily, they are really cheap quality. So I told him to go put the lenses back on again so he did but they cracked even more when he tried to put them back on again. So now I have broken sunglasses that I can't use. I do believe the optician because I saw with my own eyes how easily they broke. So I emailed popsugar and told them what happened and how disappointed I was with the quality of the sunglasses and gave them the optician info incase they had questions. So I'm really sad now because I don't know who's fault it is... Is it mine or the opticians or popsugar. Please help ladies.


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 8, 2013)

Received my box today and I love everything!! Can't wait for next month's!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gototallycrazy (Jun 8, 2013)

Broke down and read spoilers today, can't wait for this months box to arrive!! My box left Cali Friday. I'm in Houston, so it'll probably be Friday or Saturday before it gets to me. I'm also really hoping next months box is awesome too since it marks one year since the MHB began. I've been subscribing the entire year, it would be nice if they included something extra for subscribers who have been with them since the beginning (wishful thinking, I know, lol) ... Anyhow, obsessive tracking of my box starts now!


----------



## IffB (Jun 8, 2013)

The joy of these spoilers alone justify the cost of the box.....thank you, enablers! Unfortunately, my box will take a long tour of the suburbs before it makes it to Atlanta....


----------



## x0gabby (Jun 8, 2013)

> The joy of these spoilers alone justify the cost of the box.....thank you, enablers! Unfortunately, my box will take a long tour of the suburbs before it makes it to Atlanta....


 I'm just south of ATL in rockdale co &amp; mine stayed in Kennesaw all day yesterday!


----------



## IffB (Jun 8, 2013)

> I'm just south of ATL in rockdale co &amp; mine stayed in Kennesaw all day yesterday!


 Yes, is traveling by horse and buggy!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 8, 2013)

> OMG ladies please help me out!.! So I got the popsugar must have special edition for him (for my husband). He loved everything in the box ESPECIALLY the sunglasses. But he has glasses, his vision isn't good so we went to Walmart vision center (where we always go for glasses) and wanted to know if they can add prescription lenses to the proof sunglasses and the optician said yes. So I gave him the the glasses and I ask him how do you guys take the lenses out he says "Ohh it's easy, I'll show you" so he grabs the sunglasses and with little effort he takes the lenses out and then he tells me " they are broken" . So I take the glasses from him and tell him "hey you broke them" and he says no I didn't they are just poor quality. I told him that they are worth 115 dollars and he said you know I'm sorry but you just saw how I took the lenses out and the frame broke so easily, they are really cheap quality. So I told him to go put the lenses back on again so he did but they cracked even more when he tried to put them back on again. So now I have broken sunglasses that I can't use. I do believe the optician because I saw with my own eyes how easily they broke. So I emailed popsugar and told them what happened and how disappointed I was with the quality of the sunglasses and gave them the optician info incase they had questions. So I'm really sad now because I don't know who's fault it is... Is it mine or the opticians or popsugar. Please help ladies.


 Honestly, I would blame the optomotrist. He's the one that took responsibilty saying he could pop out the lens &amp; he's the one that broke them. I know $115 retail seems like a lot but its really inexpensive when it comes to sunglasses. The frame of the proof is carved out of wood- I can't imagine them withstanding the pressure of someone trying to pop out the lens. So sorry but I really don't think it's PS fault.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG ladies please help me out!.! So I got the popsugar must have special edition for him (for my husband). He loved everything in the box ESPECIALLY the sunglasses. But he has glasses, his vision isn't good so we went to Walmart vision center (where we always go for glasses) and wanted to know if they can add prescription lenses to the proof sunglasses and the optician said yes. So I gave him the the glasses and I ask him how do you guys take the lenses out he says "Ohh it's easy, I'll show you" so he grabs the sunglasses and with little effort he takes the lenses out and then he tells me " they are broken" . So I take the glasses from him and tell him "hey you broke them" and he says no I didn't they are just poor quality. I told him that they are worth 115 dollars and he said you know I'm sorry but you just saw how I took the lenses out and the frame broke so easily, they are really cheap quality. So I told him to go put the lenses back on again so he did but they cracked even more when he tried to put them back on again. So now I have broken sunglasses that I can't use. I do believe the optician because I saw with my own eyes how easily they broke. So I emailed popsugar and told them what happened and how disappointed I was with the quality of the sunglasses and gave them the optician info incase they had questions. So I'm really sad now because I don't know who's fault it is... Is it mine or the opticians or popsugar. Please help ladies.


 I feel like that is the opticians fault, and he is responsible for breaking them. Send him a bill.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are some pics I used the spoiler to contain them. I received my box today and my scarf has a small run in it I hope I can fix it so it doesn't get any worse other than that I'm pleased with the box. Not all of the items are for me but regardless I think we are for sure getting our moneys worth.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG thank you ladies for helping me out. The optician told me to go to popsugar and request new ones or get my money back because they had a crack already and when he popped the lenses out he said that the crack then became a break so I told him to put then lenses back on and he came back with a new break. He was like you See they just keep on breaking. I'm just so said and upset. I'm calling Walmart corporate office tomorrow and I'll see what they will do for me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

> I'm just south of ATL in rockdale co &amp; mine stayed in Kennesaw all day yesterday!


 Mine too! All of our kennesaw boxes must have hung out together.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 8, 2013)

> OMG thank you ladies for helping me out. The optician told me to go to popsugar and request new ones or get my money back because they had a crack already and when he popped the lenses out he said that the crack then became a break so I told him to put then lenses back on and he came back with a new break. He was like you See they just keep on breaking. I'm just so said and upset. I'm calling Walmart corporate office tomorrow and I'll see what they will do for me.


 Your so welcome!! Listen, he knows he messed up &amp; know he's trying to cover his behind. People always love to pass the blame- never like to take responsibility. He said they were cracked before- if they were, why would anyone in their right mind try to remove the lense, it's obvious that it would only get worse. Definitely call up Walmart corporate- they should send you a check for $115. Tell them that you relied on their professional to do what he said he was going to do- he should be held liable for damaging your sunglasses. Good luck girl- stay strong&amp; if one person doesn't give you a positive answer, ask to speak to their supervisor. The higher you go up- you should get to someone who can actually make a decision.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 8, 2013)

> Your so welcome!! Listen, he knows he messed up &amp; know he's trying to cover his behind. People always love to pass the blame- never like to take responsibility. He said they were cracked before- if they were, why would anyone in their right mind try to remove the lense, it's obvious that it would only get worse. Definitely call up Walmart corporate- they should send you a check for $115. Tell them that you relied on their professional to do what he said he was going to do- he should be held liable for damaging your sunglasses. Good luck girl- stay strong&amp; if one person doesn't give you a positive answer, ask to speak to their supervisor. The higher you go up- you should get to someone who can actually make a decision.


 thank you girl! I sent popsugar an angry email after it happened hopefully they will accept my apology. He really brainwashed me into thinking popsugar was the culprit ( but I knew something was fishy I mean you broke the damn thing.. popsugar didn't) but I'm taking this as a learning experience.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

> thank you girl! I sent popsugar an angry email after it happened hopefully they will accept my apology. He really brainwashed me into thinking popsugar was the culprit ( but I knew something was fishy I mean you broke the damn thing.. popsugar didn't) but I'm taking this as a learning experience.


 That's a great positive attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2013)

How would the optician know there was a crack in the frame to begin with? The other thing that you posted was he said it was cheap quality. So which is it? Cheap quality or it already had a crack in the frame? I call BS on it and he applied too much pressure to the frames.



> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG thank you ladies for helping me out. The optician told me to go to popsugar and request new ones or get my money back because they had a crack already and when he popped the lenses out he said that the crack then became a break so I told him to put then lenses back on and he came back with a new break. He was like you See they just keep on breaking. I'm just so said and upset. I'm calling Walmart corporate office tomorrow and I'll see what they will do for me.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you girls. I went to Walmart today and they said they are going to give me sunglasses that are worth 107 dollars because that is how much I paid for the box. They said they will also pay for the prescription but we will wait and see. I have to go drop the bank statement to show how much popsugar charged me since I don't have a receipt. The woman gave me a little attitude because I told her the glasses actually cost 115 not 107 but she said that she could only give me what I paid popsugar . The manager tried to pull that same BS that they were cheap but she wasn't even there when the optician broke them(she has never even seen them) Hmm a little fishy... But at the end we settled on that I'm going to give them the proof of purchase and they are going to give me sunglasses that worth what I paid to get them(107)and they're going to cover the cost for putting the prescription on sunglasses.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 9, 2013)

Like Walmart should really be bashing a products quality. Glad they are offering you something though. If they start to back track in the store I would definitely contact corporate.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 9, 2013)

> Like Walmart should really be bashing a products quality. Glad they are offering you something though. If they start to back track in the store I would definitely contact corporate.


 You're right lolz they shouldn't talk about quality haha.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you girls. I went to Walmart today and they said they are going to give me sunglasses that are worth 107 dollars because that is how much I paid for the box. They said they will also pay for the prescription but we will wait and see. I have to go drop the bank statement to show how much popsugar charged me since I don't have a receipt. The woman gave me a little attitude because I told her the glasses actually cost 115 not 107 but she said that she could only give me what I paid popsugar . The manager tried to pull that same BS that they were cheap but she wasn't even there when the optician broke them(she has never even seen them) Hmm a little fishy... But at the end we settled on that I'm going to give them the proof of purchase and they are going to give me sunglasses that worth what I paid to get them(107)and they're going to cover the cost for putting the prescription on sunglasses.


 That's great news- I'm so glad that they didn't give you too much hassle and are doing the right thing.  I'm  sorry about the situation but at least your husband is getting prescription sunglasses after all ;-)


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, I took a break from this month since I was on vacation but it seems like a pretty good month.  I'm interested to hear how the moisturizer is!  Hopefully July will be as good as the past two months.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I took a break from this month since I was on vacation but it seems like a pretty good month.  I'm interested to hear how the moisturizer is!  Hopefully July will be as good as the past two months.


 I have this Juice Beauty moisturizer and it works really well. I have oily prone skin and I was afraid it would break me out but it doesn't. Also love the pump design of the dispenser because it keeps it sanitary (no dipping fingers) This is the item I am most excited about because I am almost out of this!


----------



## stonerose (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you too everyone who posted spoilers. I'm so excited to get my box now. I tried to go spoiler free but could not resist. I love gorjana and griffin items. Glad to see they are listening to the suggestions about giving gift cards vs an item. I like the option to choose my own style.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey y'all if anyone would like an extra G&amp;J code feel free to PM. I am unlikely to use it since its not really in my budget and I don't think it can be used on sale items =] ETA: Already claimed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christina Chow (Jun 9, 2013)

My box should be coming tomorrow! Im so excited! I got this with the 50% off code that they sent out awhile back so the return on investment is amazing!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

That is a pretty good box. Wonder if I should grab the July box.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

That is a pretty good box. Wonder if I should grab the July box.....


----------



## FrostKitty (Jun 9, 2013)

> I'm just south of ATL in rockdale co &amp; mine stayed in Kennesaw all day yesterday!


 I'm in Loganville (Gwinnett) and mine hasn't shipped yet ... It takes forever for everything to get delivered out of our Post Office. Blah!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2013)

Love this box.  I'm happy to accept any G&amp;G codes that anyone doesn't want to use.  I already subscribe to this site and love it.  Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 10, 2013)

My shipping updated, and my box is going to be here Tuesday!

I'm going to go spend a couple weeks visiting my mom and I'm leaving town on Wednesday, so I was really hoping my box would arrive before then. I wanted to give her my moisturizer, because she'll use and appreciate it much more than I will. Plus I can read the book while I'm on my trip, and pack the popcorn in my travel bag. Perfect timing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairytale113 (Jun 10, 2013)

How can I post a picture while keeping it withing the warning:spoiler box?? Wouldn't wanna ruin it for those going spoiler free and I'm still new to this !! Thank you


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 10, 2013)

I loveeee this box - one of my favorites yet!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 10, 2013)

My box was moving pretty fast until Saturday. It hasn't updated since then and I'm going nuts checking it!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine should be here today! I'm excited about everything except the Juice Beauty products - they just don't work for me.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't believe it's been a year already!  I still have that canvas tote trimmed in pink.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

> I can't believe it's been a year already!Â  I still have that canvas tote trimmed in pink.


 I love that bag. I don't like to use store-provided bags, so I have a lot of reusable bags, and I think this is my favorite because of that zipper. Bag tips over? Things stay in it!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone know if the gift card can be used on sale items?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if the gift card can be used on sale items?


 Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"Valid for one (1) use only. Not applicable towards tax or shipping costs. Cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions, or use on sale items. GCodes cannot be replaced or redeemed for cash."


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> "Valid for one (1) use only. Not applicable towards tax or shipping costs. Cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions, or use on sale items. GCodes cannot be replaced or redeemed for cash."


 ugh, okay. Thank you.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> "Valid for one (1) use only. Not applicable towards tax or shipping costs. Cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions, or use on sale items. GCodes cannot be replaced or redeemed for cash."


 Thanks for telling us. Sadly the only thing I really liked from them was a sale item.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jun 10, 2013)

I signed up for May with the 50% off code, and then forgot to unsubscribe for June, and I was pretty bummed because I had had popsugar for 4 months and I never really LOVED anything (except maybe the February box). I got my June box today - and I was completely spoiler free.. I have to say I am thrilllllled I forgot to cancel after I got May.. I will use everything in the box (except maybe the workout DVD- hehe). Going shopping now and I already put the scarf on- its so fun! yay popsugar!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did not read the 1st book but I have seen the movie. Should I read the first book or am I good to just read the second?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

> I did not read the 1st book but I have seen the movie. Should I read the first book or am I good to just read the second?


 If you have ever had a really horrible boss/job, read the first one! Even if the new book (which I haven't read yet) didn't exist, I would say that. It's just a cathartic book.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

> I did not read the 1st book but I have seen the movie. Should I read the first book or am I good to just read the second?


 I remember the book and the movie were a little bit different. I can't remember what exactly because it's been so long but I do remember some changes to the plot.


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

Wahoooo! My box is out for delivery today when the expected delivery date was tomorrow! Super-excited - loving this box so so much and I don't even have it yet lol.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine came today. No new variations--love everything in it!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Are there any coupon codes for subscriptions other than refer5?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated since Thursday! I know they don't usually update over the weekend but geeeeeeze! It's torture, especially because now I know how bad I want it!


----------



## AliMo (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember the book and the movie were a little bit different. I can't remember what exactly because it's been so long but I do remember some changes to the plot.


The endings were different. The movie was a more feel good ending than the book. The book had a more screw you and revengeful ending. I remember walking out of the movie confused and surprised by the change (I read the book the week before). According to reviews of the second book, she continues along the screw you ending from the first book and still cannot write very well. I remember the first book was not that well written but I think I was so excited to finish it to watch the movie that I kind of overlooked it for the storyline.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The endings were different. The movie was a more feel good ending than the book. The book had a more screw you and revengeful ending. I remember walking out of the movie confused and surprised by the change (I read the book the week before). According to reviews of the second book, she continues along the screw you ending from the first book and still cannot write very well._* I remember the first book was not that well written but I think I was so excited to finish it to watch the movie that I kind of overlooked it for the storyline.*_


 After re-reading the book this weekend in anticipation of getting this box... I could not agree more with this statement..but I still cannot wait to read the next book and "find out what happens next"


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box! Happy with everything, the popcorn was kinda gross - I got onion dijon...


----------



## AMaas (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got mine today. SO pumped about this box! I have the Addicted to Sweat DVD on my Christmas/Wish List, just added the book to my Kindle wish list over the weekend, and was just exploring Juice Beauty products on Birchbox as I received a sample of the Green Apple Peel in my May box and loved it. Super happy right now!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can I post a picture while keeping it withing the warning:spoiler box?? Wouldn't wanna ruin it for those going spoiler free and I'm still new to this !! Thank you


 Type this in before your post: [bRACKET] and this at the end: [/bRACKET]   ...Where I have the word "BRACKET" insert the word SPOILER


----------



## IffB (Jun 10, 2013)

> Mine came today. No new variations--love everything in it!!!


 No box yet in Metro Atlanta.... Sheesh!


----------



## sunnycherry (Jun 10, 2013)

I got my box today and I love everything! Haven't read the first book but may have to give it to my sister. I already know what I'm getting with my gift card so I'm happy about that. Only thing-- my popcorn is onion dijon, not sure I wanna try it

Love this box though! Excited for next month already


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my box today and I love love love it!



Spoiler


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

I keep hoping to see a photo of someone wearing the clothing item so I can see how it looks on!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

> I keep hoping to see a photo of someone wearing the clothing item so I can see how it looks on!


 Well, I gave it the ol' college try for you but it was a bit hard to get the whole scarf in the pic lol. I'm 5'4 and it hangs to about mid-thigh on me. It's also a lot wider than a typical scarf, but since it's so lightweight it lays really nicely!


Spoiler


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I gave it the ol' college try for you but it was a bit hard to get the whole scarf in the pic lol. I'm 5'4 and it hangs to about mid-thigh on me. It's also a lot wider than a typical scarf, but since it's so lightweight it lays really nicely!
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

YAY! THAT IS AWESOME! THANK YOU! You also look super cute in it!


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2013)

Aw thanks very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super-happy this item was included because I've been wearing them a lot! Side note - I feel like we're all going to belong to this secret club now, so if we ever see someone out with one on we'll know they most likely sub to PS. Maybe we should come up with a handshake lol!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol! I have a feeling my natural reaction would be spazzy. I love popsugar so much, yet no one i know offline subs to anything except my boyfriend. (And I got him to do it.)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw thanks very much!
> 
> 
> ...


My co worker came to my office (she works out of state) she saw my Heather Belle necklace from a few months ago and she asked me if it was from a PopSugar box. 





Now we compare notes......through email on our PopSugar boxes and I found out she also subs to Birchbox too.  I'm trying to get her on the Ipsy bandwagon too.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Lol! I have a feeling my natural reaction would be spazzy. I love popsugar so much, yet no one i know offline subs to anything except my boyfriend. (And I got him to do it.)


 Same here. I managed to con my brother into getting popsugar because of the bodum mugs but he's defiantly not excited about it. He's to lazy to cancel which is great because I end up with two of any item I love.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw thanks very much!
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious!

It's like the Kabbalah red string.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My co worker came to my office (she works out of state) she saw my Heather Belle necklace from a few months ago and she asked me if it was from a PopSugar box.
> ...


Now THAT is fantastic!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2013)

> No box yet in Metro Atlanta.... Sheesh!


 This is the one time otp west gets something first I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Jun 11, 2013)

my moisturizer

 is definitely up for trade/buy and i'm thinking about definitely trading/selling my scarf.. i'm not huge into neon and definitely not into nautical stripes

  :

sorry.. edited for spoilers! totally forgot!


----------



## fairytale113 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Type this in before your post: [bRACKET] and this at the end: [/bRACKET] Â  ...Where I have the word "BRACKET" insert the word SPOILER


 Thank you soooo much


----------



## AShips (Jun 11, 2013)

Message me if anyone wants my code! 

*Edit:* it's been claimed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the tracking showed that my box was delivered yesterday, but it is nowhere to be found!  I live in a fairly rural area, and no calls from neighbors that it ended up at their place.  I figure I'll give it one more day before I look to you guys for what to do next!  I am hoping it was scanned as "delivered" in error and will show up today!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the tracking showed that my box was delivered yesterday, but it is nowhere to be found!  I live in a fairly rural area, and no calls from neighbors that it ended up at their place.  I figure I'll give it one more day before I look to you guys for what to do next!  I am hoping it was scanned as "delivered" in error and will show up today!


Sometimes my mail man scans things as delivered and they aren't, but they end up showing up the next  day. Hopefully everything's ok!


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I would hate to think there is someone out there reading my book, eating my popcorn, with my cream on their face!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw thanks very much!
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha omg a few months back I saw a girl wearing the brokedown scarf at a bar... I ran up to her SO excited and she totally thought I was crazy. Turns out she worked for a cosmetics company that was sent a couple boxes to check out... she was not nearly as excited about it as me!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 11, 2013)

My box has been in Sacramento for days! I hope it leaves soon.


----------



## catipa (Jun 11, 2013)

I loved this month's box.  I even made it spoiler free for once.  It was a lot of fun going over all of the items.  Way to go PopSugar


----------



## SonyaB (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got my box and I am so excited.  I love just about everything in it.





The scarf is beautiful and so soft.  The coral color will go great with the polish I got from my birchbox, if I can figure out how to make it not look so clumpy.  I loved the first Prada book, so I can't wait to read this one.  Going to save it for the beach.   I got the sea salt popcorn and it's yummy.  I am a bit unsure about the dvd.  I have already spend the GorjanaGriffin card on the anchor necklace that, I wanted to purchase from Charm and Chain.  I was able to pick up a Gorjana turquoise wrap bracelet with the charm and chain code.  The Juice Beauty cream has a nice citrus scent.  I have been happy with my boxes since I started receiving them, even the April box.  I will keep my subscription a bit longer.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 11, 2013)

I finally have an estimated delivery date and it should be here on Thursday! It usually shows up a day earlier than the expected date so maybe I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## annifer (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!!! So excited!!!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 11, 2013)

I got mine yesterday!!! I love it so much!





I am actually SUPER glad that they added the CC cream samples because I was thinking about buying it. I tried it this morning and it is just not for me. It felt too greasy and heavy on my face and left it very shiny. If I didn't have to go to work in a few minutes, I would have just washed it off. Definitely won't be buying the full-sized version. I do love the floral scent though. 

I got the Onion Dijon popcorn and at first I was really skeptical, but the Dijon flavor is very subtle and is a nice way to mix it up. I have some ranch popcorn and I mixed the two and its pretty awesome.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and love it as well! I was actually on vacation for the month of May, so I just got my May box as well. I absolutely love the last two boxes, so much that I decided to stay with them for a bit longer!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my box today!  I have the sea salt popcorn, I dislike popcorn because it gets stuck in my teeth, but the gals at work will eat it.

The book comes at the perfect time.  I'm having surgery next week 




, so on top of all my June magazines I'll have something to read while I recover.  





I think I'm going to sell the DVD on eBay.  It's not my thing.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday!!! I love it so much!
> 
> ...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that sample in my Birchbox a few months ago and it was the same for me - I wasn't even a fan of the scent.
> ...


 I tried it today and love it! I would happily take anyone's off their hands who doesn't want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Give it a try... you might like it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 11, 2013)

My shipping says my box has made it to my post office! That's way faster than normal. but is it bad that I'm wanting to call my post office to see if I can pick it up yet? haha! My mailman wont deliver it anyway because it wont fit in my mailbox and he wont leave it on my porch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG ladies I can't wait for July's box....!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got my box. I like the box definitely a good value but for me May is my favorite that I've gotten so far.

I'm not a big fan of scarfs because I live in South Florida and there's no need to add extra layers but it's beautiful and I may be able tie it around my waist as a beach/pool cover up. 

I put a hold with my local library for the first Devil Wears Prada ebook so that I can maybe read the book we were sent, I did like the movie.

I probably won't really use the dvd but hey maybe I'll give it a try.

I'm always a fan of popcorn and mints plus they're yummy, I got the sea salt popcorn and the wintergreen mints.

I was really excited for the moisturizer but when I opened it and went to first use it the pump part popped off(see pictures below) . I tried to snap it back in but was unsuccessful any ideas what I could do?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box today. I love the moisturizer but is it me or does it smell like pinesol? lol


----------



## junkiejk (Jun 11, 2013)

I got mine today too!  Yay!  Not lost in a black hole like I feared.  I liked May a bit better, but June was still a good month.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 11, 2013)

> Just got my box. I like the box definitely a good value but for me May is my favorite that I've gotten so far. I'm not a big fan of scarfs because I live in South Florida and there's no need to add extra layers but it's beautiful and I may be able tie it around my waist as a beach/pool cover up. I put a hold with my local library for the first Devil Wears Prada ebook so that I can maybe read the book we were sent, I did like the movie. I probably won't really use the dvd but hey maybe I'll give it a try. I'm always a fan of popcorn and mints plus they're yummy, I got the sea salt popcorn and the wintergreen mints. I was really excited for the moisturizer but when I opened it and went to first use it the pump part popped off(see pictures below) . I tried to snap it back in but was unsuccessful any ideas what I could do?


 The moisturizer mishap happened to me too. Every time it pops I a snap it back on and it works perfectly.Make sure not to lose the spring/wire because without that you can't pump it at all.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay, mine is showing as delivered! Bizarrely, the items I am most looking forward to are the mints and the popcorn. Dinner!


----------



## icedone (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine is finally on its way to Atlanta! I am not super excited about this box....I missed the May box (which I REALLY wanted) and am a bit disappointed with a workout DVD and a moisturizer that I probably won't use - I am addicted to Ole Henriksen. I do hope I get a good popcorn flavor and am also looking forward to the mints



. The scarf is cute, so I will either try to wear it or re-gift it. Is it weird I'm already super excited and curious about July? I still wish I had gotten May. I am craving that hat.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay, mine has been delivered to my apartment's office! Can't wait to get home to it tonight!


----------



## alliekers (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my box last night (in CA) and I love it. I will use everything except for the DVD, but I'm going to sell it so it's a win-win. Really, really pleased with the quality of everything. Now off to stalk Gorjana's website to find a winner!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine is scheduled for delivery Thursday, but usually comes a day early. Hoping it does! I already have what I want picked out from Gorjana and don't want to run into the charm and chain problem! Lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2013)

Ooh, I was hoping that the scarf had navy stripes instead of black, AND IT DOES!  Yay!  I need to dig around my sample stash and see if I have a sample of this moisturizer to try.  My skin is sensitive, and this sort of thing can make it FREAK OUT, so if I can't find a sample to try first, I'm thinking I'll just put it up on Poshmark to see if I can sell it and avoid the allergic reaction.  Actually, I might as well do that anyway considering how many moisturizers I have already.  And, yay, plain popcorn!  I like flavored popcorn, but I am *not* a fan of dijon anything.  I'm holding off on reading the book until this weekend because books are a form of time travel to me:  I start reading, and then it's suddenly next Tuesday.  I can't do that if I can to get up at 5am like I do during the week.  Reading on the bus is a pretty good way to miss my stop.  Big yay!  I like this month's box even more than last month's!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 11, 2013)

If anyone has a GG gift code that they don't plan to use, may I have it please? Hope it is OK to ask.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my box today!  Like everyone else, I LOVED it!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Got my box today. I love the moisturizer but is it me or does it smell like pinesol? lolÂ


 Haha I was thinking it smelled like Pledge! I kind of like the lemony smell! Overall I LOVE this box! Yay!


----------



## heatherdear (Jun 12, 2013)

Just curious...did everyone get the same colored scarf? On my label it states it's pink, some pics I seen look coral &amp; in person it looks pinky coral.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious...did everyone get the same colored scarf? On my label it states it's pink, some pics I seen look coral &amp; in person it looks pinky coral.


 I haven't seen any variations thus far. On camera it shows up looking a lot more neon depending on the lighting but in person it is more of a pinky coral.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 12, 2013)

Went to go order a necklace at Gorjana and Griffin...and they want $8.53 for shipping. Why on earth does it cost that much to ship a NECKLACE?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm not sure if I want it anymore. A $50 necklace for $33.53 doesn't seem like much of a "gift" to me.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 12, 2013)

> The moisturizer mishap happened to me too. Every time it pops I a snap it back on and it works perfectly.Make sure not to lose the spring/wire because without that you can't pump it at all.


 Just make sure it pops back into place. Mine did the same thing and when I tried pumping it well i guess i didnt pop it back in all the way &amp; it sprang up and hit me in the eye (super-klutz I know lol)


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to go order a necklace at Gorjana and Griffin...and they want $8.53 for shipping. Why on earth does it cost that much to ship a NECKLACE?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm not sure if I want it anymore. A $50 necklace for $33.53 doesn't seem like much of a "gift" to me.


 I was looking at the hair ties and shipping was the same. I could find them in the mall for less than shipping costs.


----------



## catipa (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to go order a necklace at Gorjana and Griffin...and they want $8.53 for shipping. Why on earth does it cost that much to ship a NECKLACE?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm not sure if I want it anymore. A $50 necklace for $33.53 doesn't seem like much of a "gift" to me.


I agree, I had a bracelet picked out and when the shipping came up, I put the whole thing on hold.  I'm still debating if the bracelet is worth that much to me.  Most likely no.


----------



## gejag (Jun 12, 2013)

> Just curious...did everyone get the same colored scarf? On my label it states it's pink, some pics I seen look coral &amp; in person it looks pinky coral.


----------



## gejag (Jun 12, 2013)

> Just curious...did everyone get the same colored scarf? On my label it states it's pink, some pics I seen look coral &amp; in person it looks pinky coral.


 Mine is that gorgeous color as well. It is beautiful with a tan! Friends and I all love them


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to go order a necklace at Gorjana and Griffin...and they want $8.53 for shipping. Why on earth does it cost that much to ship a NECKLACE?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm not sure if I want it anymore. A $50 necklace for $33.53 doesn't seem like much of a "gift" to me.


 I was surprised it was so much too! I ended up ordering the Hampton bag (http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/handbag/hampton-tote.html?85=302) because I need a new work bag, came to $31 which isn't bad for a bag, but had been hoping it was less but didn't want to spend $75 just to get free shipping.

Love this month btw! I had been subbed from Dec-February but ended up cancelling, wasn't too thrilled with what March and April had to offer after seeing spoilers but signed up again in May with the 50% off code and have loved the last two months. I've finally wittled down my subs and based on the last two boxes the two I'm keeping are PopSugar and Julep!


----------



## wurly (Jun 12, 2013)

Gorjana is on gilt right now. Most prices seem to be 1/2 off retail.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to go order a necklace at Gorjana and Griffin...and they want $8.53 for shipping. Why on earth does it cost that much to ship a NECKLACE?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm not sure if I want it anymore. A $50 necklace for $33.53 doesn't seem like much of a "gift" to me.


 Yeah I saw that. I was going to get an anchor necklace, but then I saw the shipping and I was like wow $45 for a necklace I can get for $15 with shipping from Forever 21? No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## annifer (Jun 12, 2013)

Their quality is very good and a lot better than Forever 21 obviously, and most things are labeled to be 18k gold plated. I've ordered several things from this site for a long time. So I don't see what's wrong with that price.


----------



## catipa (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised it was so much too! I ended up ordering the Hampton bag (http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/handbag/hampton-tote.html?85=302) because I need a new work bag, came to $31 which isn't bad for a bag, but had been hoping it was less but didn't want to spend $75 just to get free shipping.
> 
> Love this month btw! I had been subbed from Dec-February but ended up cancelling, wasn't too thrilled with what March and April had to offer after seeing spoilers but signed up again in May with the 50% off code and have loved the last two months. I've finally wittled down my subs and based on the last two boxes the two I'm keeping are PopSugar and Julep!


Thanks for this tip, I got the same bag and I really like it and the $31.00 feels like it was better spent then if I went with the bracelet that I had first picked out.


----------



## hlwood (Jun 12, 2013)

I ended up getting this bracelet:  http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/jewelry/bracelets/bloom-disc-bracelet.html?85=696#85=696

It came to $13 and some change with shipping and all, which I'm not happy about, but oh well.  I think it's a really cute, simple piece.  I like to stack bracelets, so I think this will be a nice addition to my current stack.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Their quality is very good and a lot better than Forever 21 obviously, and most things are labeled to be 18k gold plated. I've ordered several things from this site for a long time. So I don't see what's wrong with that price.


 My point was that if I can find the same thing somewhere else I'd just rather get it for cheaper, especially with the pricey shipping. Quality isn't too important to me for my jewelry since I have so much of it and because my skin isn't sensitive to cheap metals. I think I have one 14 k piece and that is my engagement ring that I wear everyday.


----------



## moonjora (Jun 12, 2013)

I just got my box today! Love love love this box!!! So happy with the book they sent too because I was going to order it until I found out that it was in our boxes.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 12, 2013)

My tracking says my box has been delivered! I'm assuming that just means I've got a little note in my mailbox telling me to pick it up at the post office, but still exciting, haha! I haven't read and actual physical book in a long time because I just read them on my tablet or phone now, but I might try to read this one. I never read the first one, but I'm sure I can Google some information on it if I need to, lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my box Monday night. I have to say it's a pretty good box. I didn't read the first book and read mostly on my Kindle now but what the heck. I love the scarf. I keep saying I want to wear more scarfs but I never know how to wear them except as winter wind block LOL Maybe this will come with as a swim cover on vacation...


----------



## wurly (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gorjana is on gilt right now. Most prices seem to be 1/2 off retail.


 I just got an email from gilt that for the next 2 days, there is an extra 30% off. Code is my30


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 12, 2013)

I am SO SO happy with the PS box! I am just in love with the scarf. It is super versatile, more than big enough to be a shawl or a sarong. I think it will be perfect as a sarong to go with my blue star swimsuit over the 4th of July weekend, yay! In fact I loved nearly everything in here. I don't know if the DVD will get used for sure or not but I'll give it a try.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 12, 2013)

Mine won't be here til Friday! UGH why must it take so long?! I am going to have to go spoiler free next month because by the time I get my box I've already been excited like 15 times on here and I get it and I'm all "meh" lol


----------



## hakau (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from gilt that for the next 2 days, there is an extra 30% off. Code is my30


 Yeah, I got them too. 

But I think it's targeted email. I try use it with a different email and it wont work


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 12, 2013)

Booo... Was hoping to get my box a day early like usual, but looks like it'll be delivered as it says this time... I don't wanna wait an extra day! Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2013)

> Love this box. Â I'm happy to accept any G&amp;G codes that anyone doesn't want to use. Â I already subscribe to this site and love it. Â Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If its ok to ask, I would still love to see if anyone who doesn't want to use their code is offering to give them. I know the shipping charges are high, burn there are a few items I have been eyeing up. I love their stuff. Been wearing their stackable bracelets for a while and the tanner necklace, too.


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 13, 2013)

So I have just been bummed about this box since I received on Monday. My mail is usually delivered around 10am when my husband got home at 3 he noticed my box on the front porch and that it had sat for 5 hours of a major rain storm. If the mailman made an effort to push it back another 10 inches it would have been under the awning. My box literally fell apart when I tried to open it. Everything was soaked, all the cream boxes fell apart. Their coupon code paper was disgusting and flaked on everything else. Just awful. So much so I couldn't get excited about my box until today when everything was dry. But I feel like the mailman took away all my fun this month :-(


----------



## KayEss (Jun 13, 2013)

Alright, I didn't end up getting the anchor necklace I was so in love with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I almost wish I went for it, but with shipping I just can't justify it. Instead I got this sand dollar ring, which ended up being a little over $13 with shipping. Not great, but $13 for a $30 ring seemed reasonable. http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/sand-dollar-ring.html


----------



## KayEss (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have just been bummed about this box since I received on Monday. My mail is usually delivered around 10am when my husband got home at 3 he noticed my box on the front porch and that it had sat for 5 hours of a major rain storm. If the mailman made an effort to push it back another 10 inches it would have been under the awning. My box literally fell apart when I tried to open it. Everything was soaked, all the cream boxes fell apart. Their coupon code paper was disgusting and flaked on everything else. Just awful. So much so I couldn't get excited about my box until today when everything was dry. But I feel like the mailman took away all my fun this month :-(


 Oh no! Did the book survive??


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 13, 2013)

It did since it was hardback but the paper covering was wet and wrinkled, so I can still read it. And thank goodness the scarf was in plastic.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have just been bummed about this box since I received on Monday. My mail is usually delivered around 10am when my husband got home at 3 he noticed my box on the front porch and that it had sat for 5 hours of a major rain storm. If the mailman made an effort to push it back another 10 inches it would have been under the awning. My box literally fell apart when I tried to open it. Everything was soaked, all the cream boxes fell apart. Their coupon code paper was disgusting and flaked on everything else. Just awful. So much so I couldn't get excited about my box until today when everything was dry. But I feel like the mailman took away all my fun this month :-(


That's such a shame. You should call your local post office and let them know what happened. And ask them to please make an effort to keep all packages UNDER your awning. Even if it's sunny outside!

I hope you were able to salvage the contents.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 13, 2013)

UUUGGGHHH! Still no box. It's been 8 days since they sent it. That's RIDICULOUS! It's taking 2-3 days at each stop. SmartPost should be sued for fraud for claiming it's faster and more efficient. GAH! /rant


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UUUGGGHHH! Still no box. It's been 8 days since they sent it. That's RIDICULOUS! It's taking 2-3 days at each stop. SmartPost should be sued for fraud for claiming it's faster and more efficient. GAH! /rant


Same thing here.

I feel like all I do anymore is complain about shipping, first Ipsy and then Popsugar. I need help for my obsessively stalking my tracking numbers.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh, I wish I was subbed for this June box because I would have loved the scarf!

If anyone comes across a promo code, please share it with us! I'd like to be subbed for the anniversary box, but $35 is a lot of money for me (I'm going to start paying off my graduate student loans next month = $$$$).


----------



## moxie19 (Jun 13, 2013)

Really loving the box this month. 

I got the Onion Dijon popcorn. It was gross lol. I was super excited to try it too. 

Only other complaint is the stupid Gorjana gift card. Their shipping is ridiculous! Also you can't use it on sale items OR combine codes which seems really stupid since they send you a 20% off for your "1st purchase". Very turned off by that. It does not make me want to shop on their site.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 13, 2013)

I've mentioned, I'll take anyone's gift codes that don't want to use it. Yes, you can't combine with other codes (first time, discounts, etc) and shipping is high. I'll still use it.


----------



## wurly (Jun 13, 2013)

Gorjana is on hautelook tomorrow.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine was "in transit" in my town all damn day today. Usually I get it the day it gets here. I swear they look at "smart post" and say "Meh, it can wait, throw it in the back." I just want to hold my goodies in my hands damnit! Next month I am going to have my sister change my pw on here so I don't get to see spoilers lol I've never actually been surprised by the contents of a box. We'll see how that works out lmao


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 14, 2013)

Got my box today! Love it! I got the extra virgin olive oil popcorn... Yummy! Also tried the workout... Holy crap I about died! That one will take some time to build up to. And I used the Gorjana gift card! Shipping is very high... But I really liked the hummingbird necklace that I bought.... so I wasn't too upset over it. I think this is my fave box! Can't wait to see July!! =D


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 14, 2013)

You think the anniversary box will be special or just another box? It doesn't seem like a lot of the companies go all out for the anniversary.,.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll post this in the Birch box thread too;





Reign in Spain from this month's Birch Box nearly matches the neon of the scarf.  The polish is very bright, but I got a compliment on it while waiting for my coffee at Starbucks this morning.


----------



## farrah3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love your polish---did you do a base coat of white underneath or just several coats of the pinky coral color.  I think I got that in my BB too---gotta check my shelf.  LOVE it with the scarf! Sooo pretty!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 14, 2013)

About the book...

it SUCKS! (in my opinion). I remember absolutely loving the first one, so I was so excited to get this one... I'm about 3/4 of the way through and it's really pretty bad. Andy is so annoying and whiney and really just unlikable and the whole thing seems thrown together. Bummer! 

 
Still happy it was included in the box though because I definitely would have wanted to read it either way, and this way I didn't (really) have to pay for it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

> You think the anniversary box will be special or just another box? It doesn't seem like a lot of the companies go all out for the anniversary.,.


 I think it will be just another box. I think the subscribers think about it a lot more than the companies do. Everyone made a big deal about the Glossybox anniversary and it seems like they were like "Oh yeah, anniversary box, sure!" and just kinda slapped that label on the May box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You think the anniversary box will be special or just another box? It doesn't seem like a lot of the companies go all out for the anniversary.,.
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2013)

> About the book...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Agreed. I'm just a chapter or two into it, and holy mechanical writing, Batman! But I need to clean out my fridge, and a large portion of that is booze (hard cider, sparkling wine, and spiced liqueur), so it will be Drinky Crow time when I finally have the time to settle in with it. And I didn't really pay for it, and I don't have to remember to take it back to the library.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally out for delivery! Geeze! I'm starting to hate waiting for it each month and I've started thinking of the "C" word.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the boxes but the shipping time is just ridiculous. Plain old USPS first class doesn't take this long! By the time it finally gets to me, I'm not as excited. I've also thought about going spoiler free, but by now I would have missed most of the conversation about everything.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your polish---did you do a base coat of white underneath or just several coats of the pinky coral color.  I think I got that in my BB too---gotta check my shelf.  LOVE it with the scarf! Sooo pretty!


 Nope just a base coat.  It was streaky though, not the best quality of polish. It took two pretty heavy coats to even out.  Matches the scarf perfectly.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker on this board but I just realized I ordered two June boxes (I must have clicked submit twice). Yay for me. Not so great for my wallet. I was wondering if anyone missed out on getting one and wants one. It would be for the entire box. If anyone wants to buy it (ideally for the 35 i paid and ill pay for shipping) and I'll ship it Monday. Pm me if you're interested. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey everyone! I'm a long time lurker on this board but I just realized I ordered two June boxes (I must have clicked submit twice). Yay for me. Not so great for my wallet.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone missed out on getting one and wants one. It would be for the entire box. If anyone wants to buy it (ideally for the 35 i paid and ill pay for shipping) and I'll ship it Monday.
> ...


 I'm interested - I just PM'd you!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Loved the box this month!


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder to keep trades/purchases in the B/S/T forums - there is a special one set up just for subscription boxes and is a lot easier to sort through! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## Dots (Jun 14, 2013)

Do u think the moisturizer etc. Would still be okay to use after the box sat in 110 degree weather in the mailbox for two days? Should be okay right? I find the box protects stuff from the heat a bit...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just ordered the Gorjana Taner bracelet. I saw that the necklace was on sale for $28 at Hautelook. Sad I missed it!


----------



## wurly (Jun 15, 2013)

Crazy thing is that hautelook gives you a $25 gorjana coupon for each gorjana purchase, even if the item costs less than $25. Coupon seems like the same deal with our coupon from popsugar, no combining, or sales.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 15, 2013)

I got mine today! The husband snatched it from the mailman and sat it in the garage and never mentioned it! I love the scarf. Love it. I live in west Texas where scarves are completely silly this time of year all the way through October but I will rock that nautical cuteness in the fall like a boss! I'm excited about the book, even if it is just word fodder, because I devour books anyway and I'm just happy I didn't have to go and pay list price for it. I am giving the kids my sea salt popcorn as a snack tomorrow (4 kids, it'll be gone in 2 minutes lol) I am definitely subbing for July just in case it is super awesome  but with how much I've liked the boxes the last two months, I can't stand to not do it again next month even though I hate the waiting. If you see me in the spoiler thread for July, kick my ass out! lol I want to have at least one sub come to the door as a surprise! This sub is the only one I ever truly love. Ipsy always finds a way to mess with my head. I hope I can find the cash to get a purse on gorjana's site, fingers crossed!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jun 15, 2013)

Have to say I'm pretty excited that this months box got me my first referral! Yeah! I really hope July is a good box! I'd feel bad if it wasn't and she signed up.... ! I have a good feeling about it though... These last two have been great and it seems like they really are trying to listen to our feedback. =)


----------



## Dots (Jun 16, 2013)

I still have to use my Charm and Chain and Gorjana cards, I was going to try and not spend too much above the gc value but looks like that is not gonna happen. I was thinking of getting the leather wrap studded bracelet from Gorjana...it's simple but I think it's pretty. Anyone tried those? Any other suggestions?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have to use my Charm and Chain and Gorjana cards, I was going to try and not spend too much above the gc value but looks like that is not gonna happen. I was thinking of getting the leather wrap studded bracelet from Gorjana...it's simple but I think it's pretty. Anyone tried those? Any other suggestions?


 I got the sand dollar ring which was $30 ($5 after GC). There also was a pair of silver stud earrings for $25. But if the bracelet is more your style, go for it! It's more important that you can actually wear and enjoy whatever you pick.

On another note, I read the first couple of chapters of The Devil Returns last night...ugh, it's so painful to read. Can anyone tell me if it gets better? Is it worth reading? I expect it to be pretty much all fluff and that's okay, but the writing is just so bad thus far.


----------



## Dots (Jun 16, 2013)

> I got the sand dollar ring which was $30 ($5 after GC). There also was a pair of silver stud earrings for $25. But if the bracelet is more your style, go for it! It's more important that you can actually wear and enjoy whatever you pick. On another note, I read the first couple of chapters of The Devil Returns last night...ugh, it's so painful to read. Can anyone tell me if it gets better? Is it worth reading? I expect it to be pretty much all fluff and that's okay, but the writing is just so bad thus far.


 I looked at the sand dollar ring, too, very cute. I also read a couple of chapters and I have noticed a lot of typos and what seem to be editing errors, although, i am no expert so I could be totally wrong. It seems like sentences cut off mid thought and join with another thought which doesn't make sense to me. I loved the first book and really hoping this one will get better...


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen a way to get the shipping charges down? I wanted to irder a bracelet from gorjane and shipping was almost $13!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

I got my box over the weekend! I really like everything (except the book, but I'm just not really into those types of books), and the popcorn was amazing! It was so worth the wait and I'm super excited for July!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the sand dollar ring which was $30 ($5 after GC). There also was a pair of silver stud earrings for $25. But if the bracelet is more your style, go for it! It's more important that you can actually wear and enjoy whatever you pick.
> 
> On another note, I read the first couple of chapters of The Devil Returns last night...ugh, it's so painful to read. Can anyone tell me if it gets better? Is it worth reading? I expect it to be pretty much all fluff and that's okay, but the writing is just so bad thus far.


 I just finished it yesterday - it doesn't get better. May actually get worse.


----------



## gejag (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone seen a way to get the shipping charges down? I wanted to irder a bracelet from gorjane and shipping was almost $13!!!


 I ordered a tiny ring and the shipping was almost $9!  I was stunned.  I can order from Barneys and pay nothing for any order ... to add insult to injury, my Popsugar code did not work :/  Has that ever happened to anyone else?  I posted a comment of Gorjana's facebook page regarding the riduculous shipping (goudging) and noticed we are in very good company!  I have yet to see them address it though...


----------



## easteregg (Jun 17, 2013)

Someone may have already said this.  The gift card is like free credit in a store.  So it is not all bad; it is more than I had before.


----------



## kgirl42 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just finished it yesterday - it doesn't get better. May actually get worse.


 This. I never read the first book, but I loved the movie and was curious to see what happens to the characters. Short answer: Andy gets even whinier and more annoying, if that was even possible. And the writing... ugh. I mean, no one reads a book like this for its literary merit, but seriously. What I also find odd is that if you look at the author's picture on the back flap, she has this weirdly intense, unsmiling stare, like she really wants you to take her seriously as an author. It certainly doesn't fit the tone/quality of her writing!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just finished it yesterday - it doesn't get better. May actually get worse.





> Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This. I never read the first book, but I loved the movie and was curious to see what happens to the characters. Short answer: Andy gets even whinier and more annoying, if that was even possible. And the writing... ugh. I mean, no one reads a book like this for its literary merit, but seriously. What I also find odd is that if you look at the author's picture on the back flap, she has this weirdly intense, unsmiling stare, like she really wants you to take her seriously as an author. It certainly doesn't fit the tone/quality of her writing!


 Hmm. Now I almost just don't want to read the rest. But if I don't, I'll have this pretty brand new hardcover taunting me from my bookshelf, and I'll feel bad for never having read it. PopSugar, I love getting books, but couldn't you have sent a different beach read?? (Preferably _not_ a sequel/including the paperback of the first, and with semi-decent writing.) I guess they did a good job picking a new release though, that way no one already owns it.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I ordered a tiny ring and the shipping was almost $9! Â I was stunned. Â I can order from Barneys and pay nothing for any order ... to add insult to injury, my Popsugar code did not work :/ Â Has that ever happened to anyone else? Â I posted a comment of Gorjana's facebook page regarding the riduculous shipping (goudging) and noticed we are in very good company! Â I have yet to see them address it though...


 The code won't work for me either. Says wrong card number or expired. I was like wtf. And then decided to just never order from them now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone have a Juice Beauty coupon they aren't using? I promised mine to someone, and now I lost it! Please PM me if you aren't going to use yours! Thank you!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a Juice Beauty coupon they aren't using? I promised mine to someone, and now I lost it! Please PM me if you aren't going to use yours! Thank you!!!


I didn't even know we had a Juice Beauty coupon!  *Goes to run and dig through my box* That's how good I am when it comes to reading all the paper products they send.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone want my code for gorjana, PM me. I am not going to use it.

Taken


----------



## KayEss (Jun 23, 2013)

I just got my sand dollar ring from Gorjana, and I'm impressed. It came packaged in a really nice soft pouch in a high quality gift box. However, my order wasn't a gift for anyone. Now I understand why shipping was so high, but I'd rather pay extra for gift wrapping than have it automatically lumped into my cost. Regardless, it sure felt fancy to open it. The ring fits perfectly and looks way better than the photo. It appears to be pretty high quality but I guess time will tell if it scratches/tarnishes/etc. Still not thrilled with the high shipping costs, but now I understand why, and my piece was high quality.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm back from vacation and it's like Christmas! I got to peek in the boxes before I left but that was it. Now I have PS, Birchbox, Conscious Box, Seasons Box and Stunner here to go through! And Goodies is on its way! Holy cow! And I still haven't used last months code...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm back from vacation and it's like Christmas! I got to peek in the boxes before I left but that was it. Now I have PS, Birchbox, Conscious Box, Seasons Box and Stunner here to go through! And Goodies is on its way! Holy cow! And I still haven't used last months code...


 What is Stunner?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is Stunner?


 I'm going to guess Stunner of the Month Club which is a sunglasses sub.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 24, 2013)

I dunno if this will work with the code from our box but I got this email from Gorjana and Griffin


----------



## klg534 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno if this will work with the code from our box but I got this email from Gorjana and Griffin


 I feel dumb quoting myself, but in case anyone is wondering the free shipping just automatically deducts as you order, AND it works with our code! I got the Carmel stud earrings for free!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno if this will work with the code from our box but I got this email from Gorjana and Griffin


 Well darn...I gave away my gift code. If I'd kept it, this would have prompted me to use it. Oh well. I'm sure my friend enjoyed it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb quoting myself, but in case anyone is wondering the free shipping just automatically deducts as you order, AND it works with our code! I got the Carmel stud earrings for free!


I might end up using my code today after all!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues getting their gift card to work? When I enter the code it say "Wrong gift card code."


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues getting their gift card to work? When I enter the code it say "Wrong gift card code."


you have to put it in the first box where it says voucher code


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you have to put it in the first box where it says voucher code


 Oh shoot, it doesnt work on sale items...I think that's my problem. Well darn it. I was trying to buy the Kennedy drop necklace but cant get it to work http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/kennedy-drop-necklace.html


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, it doesnt work on sale items...I think that's my problem. Well darn it. I was trying to buy the Kennedy drop necklace but cant get it to work http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/kennedy-drop-necklace.html


 that necklace is really pretty! but no sales items for the code :-(


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that necklace is really pretty! but no sales items for the code :-(


 Yeah I'm bummed, I really liked it. I noticed also that it says you can refer someone and they will get $25 off of their first purchase of $75+. I had my mom sign up but she still hasnt gotten the code yet.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered the hot pink hexagon shaped earrings! I figured for $5, they were really cute and worth it


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Well darn...I gave away my gift code. If I'd kept it, this would have prompted me to use it. Oh well. I'm sure my friend enjoyed it.


 Thanks for letting us know I think I'll go and order the star earrings I was eyeing when I get home from work today.


----------



## farrah3 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone seen a way to get the shipping charges down? I wanted to irder a bracelet from gorjane and shipping was almost $13!!!


 Free Shipping today only (6/24/13).  No minimum.  I just used my GC with the free shipping, no problems at all!  I got an email about it.  No code necessary for the free shipping.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to guess Stunner of the Month Club which is a sunglasses sub.


Yep that's it https://www.stunnerofthemonth.com/ I'm always loosing sunglasses and I got a three month deal on some flash sale site or other. Though I think they are like $9 a month and the sunglasses are pretty good so far (2 months)


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up about the free shipping! I wasn't gonna use mine but managed to find some $25 tiny gold studs and with the free shipping, I payed nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish the silver ones had been in stock but that's okay. The black and taupe $30 octagon studs were cute too and cheap.


----------



## lns02 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good find - I didn't see anything worth $25, but I did get the lilac hexagon studs for $5.  Can't beat that.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the Hampton Tote.  I love polkadots!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 24, 2013)

Me too- luv the polka dots


----------



## hakau (Jun 25, 2013)

so glad I checked this thread. I was able to use the gift card for gorjana and get the hexagon earrings for $5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hakau (Jun 25, 2013)

so glad I checked this thread. I was able to use the gift card for gorjana and get the hexagon earrings for $5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Free shipping is still working! Place your order if you havent yet


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 25, 2013)

I had 2 codes- I got the Hampton polka dot beach bag ($23) &amp; the Owl Earrings ($15)- if it wasn't for the free shipping I probably wouldn't have used my codes- I despise paying for shipping on low cost items. I'm super excited to try gorjana!!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 26, 2013)

I almost ordered with the free shipping day, but I didn't and then I got an email today about some new arrivals and they have the PERFECT ring for me and its only $25! I'm just hoping my husband didn't throw away my card like he did my Charm and Chain one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm still not happy about having to pay such high shipping, but with the code, thats all I should have to pay, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

I STILL haven't used my charm and chain.  I hope I haven't lost it. 




  But that's kind of why I went with a bag instead of jewelry for the G&amp;G card.  My bag comes Monday, I'm almost as excited as waiting for a PS box.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 26, 2013)

I haven't used my C&amp;C card yet either lol Nothing they have been putting on the site pops out to me meh. I should have ordered something from G&amp;G but didn't get around to I expect they will do the free shipping thing again, maybe for the 4th of July holiday coming up?.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooh!! New merchandise. Now I wish I had more Gorjana codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - even with the high shipping costs. Doubt they will do free shipping for the 4th. I've been on their emails for a while and never see free shipping (or maybe I never noticed) besides this push before new inventory.


----------



## gejag (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone experienced a problem with their gorjana card? Does it allow you to use it on sale items or with one of their own % off promos? I thought this was a â€œgiftâ€ from PopSugar to be used like money ~ gift card. My card did not work on sale or regular priced merchandise and I wasted a lot of time playing with it. I ended up just paying full price for the jewelry. So far I am not impressed with the card as a "gift.â€ I bought this box as a gift for someone as well as one for myself and if they have the same problem with their gorjana card, I am going to be really embarrassed. PopSugar was quick to respond and told me to contact gorjana; but gorjana has not been as quick getting back to me. There are things I want to buy that are still on backorder and I have already placed two orders and ended up paying in full because the card is no good. Does anyone else know of these issues or have advice? Thx.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 26, 2013)

This sound silly but it worked for me- at first my code didn't work- I then made it all lower cased &amp; it worked!! I can't remember, it's possible that I made the first letter capitalized &amp; the rest lowercase.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 26, 2013)

It cannot be used on sales items or combined with other discounts.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone experienced a problem with their gorjana card? Does it allow you to use it on sale items or with one of their own % off promos? I thought this was a â€œgiftâ€ from PopSugar to be used like money ~ gift card. My card did not work on sale or regular priced merchandise and I wasted a lot of time playing with it. I ended up just paying full price for the jewelry. So far I am not impressed with the card as a "gift.â€ I bought this box as a gift for someone as well as one for myself and if they have the same problem with their gorjana card, I am going to be really embarrassed. PopSugar was quick to respond and told me to contact gorjana; but gorjana has not been as quick getting back to me. There are things I want to buy that are still on backorder and I have already placed two orders and ended up paying in full because the card is no good. Does anyone else know of these issues or have advice? Thx.


 You have to enter it in the voucher code box, not the gift card code box and it can't be used on sale items or combined with other discounts.


----------



## hakau (Jun 26, 2013)

I got my gorjana order today and on the box it says use code "upsfree" for free shipping


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone experienced a problem with their gorjana card? Does it allow you to use it on sale items or with one of their own % off promos? I thought this was a â€œgiftâ€ from PopSugar to be used like money ~ gift card. My card did not work on sale or regular priced merchandise and I wasted a lot of time playing with it. I ended up just paying full price for the jewelry. So far I am not impressed with the card as a "gift.â€ I bought this box as a gift for someone as well as one for myself and if they have the same problem with their gorjana card, I am going to be really embarrassed. PopSugar was quick to respond and told me to contact gorjana; but gorjana has not been as quick getting back to me. There are things I want to buy that are still on backorder and I have already placed two orders and ended up paying in full because the card is no good. Does anyone else know of these issues or have advice? Thx.


 Did you put it in the voucher box? Also it can't be used on sale items sadly.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hakau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my gorjana order today and on the box it says use code "upsfree" for free shipping


 If mine comes with this I'm totally going to buy a necklace that I really wanted thats on sale


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 26, 2013)

> I got my gorjana order today and on the box it says use code "upsfree" for free shipping


 I wonder if we can use both the gift card and the free shipping code. I'm thinking it's either one or the other. It would be awesome if we could use both.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish the Gorjana site was like Charm and Chain where they show you examples of what the jewelry looks like when worn. I received my order today (Kennedy Drop Studs) and I was shocked at how teeny tiny they were! Hardly bigger than my pinkie nail. If I had paid full price, I may have been a little upset with the value.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 27, 2013)

My Gorjana earrings are pretty but a lot smaller than I expected (should have pulled out a ruler I guess before I ordered).  Just got my ring from Charm and Chain.  It is very sparkly and I like it, although it doesn't look much like what is on the website and looks kinda cheap.  Even with the discount cheap.  But I'm wearing it anyway.


----------



## gejag (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Gorjana earrings are pretty but a lot smaller than I expected (should have pulled out a ruler I guess before I ordered).  Just got my ring from Charm and Chain.  It is very sparkly and I like it, although it doesn't look much like what is on the website and looks kinda cheap.  Even with the discount cheap.  But I'm wearing it anyway.


 You ARE SO RIGHT.  I have been equally disappointed when they come and are gigantic gypsy earrings!  I gave them away to a friend to take apart and make normal jewelry out of the pieces, lol.   I did find that if you google "gorjana" it brings up other sites that carry their jewelry and some of those sites give you better visuals...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I was going to get the Anchor Earrings ($35), but I'm so glad I waited because they just added a pair of earrings - Sea Stripe Circle Studs - that match the scarf!  And they were less expensive (at $30) AND bigger!  (Anchor earrings were 1/4 in, Sea Stripe are 9/16 in).  And for some reason, I can't get a good-sized pic of these from the website, so, uh... here ya go.





             



Anchor Earrings   Sea Stripe Circle Studs


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I was going to get the Anchor Earrings ($35), but I'm so glad I waited because they just added a pair of earrings - Sea Stripe Circle Studs - that match the scarf!  And they were less expensive (at $30) AND bigger!  (Anchor earrings were 1/4 in, Sea Stripe are 9/16 in).  And for some reason, I can't get a good-sized pic of these from the website, so, uh... here ya go.
> 
> ...


I love those! If they offer free shipping again I'm so going to be buying them!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 27, 2013)

Those striped earrings are adorable- great find!! I got the gold owls- I wanted the anchors but they seemed too small.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I was going to get the Anchor Earrings ($35), but I'm so glad I waited because they just added a pair of earrings - Sea Stripe Circle Studs - that match the scarf!  And they were less expensive (at $30) AND bigger!  (Anchor earrings were 1/4 in, Sea Stripe are 9/16 in).  And for some reason, I can't get a good-sized pic of these from the website, so, uh... here ya go.
> 
> ...


I Love those!!! I already spent my card but I am so tempted by those anyway.


----------



## have2haveit (Jun 29, 2013)

If july is their special month then I want to go spoiler free! If i can do it :-(


----------



## dbella (Jul 1, 2013)

I just subbed on Friday, but they said my subscription wouldn't start until August.  I'm excited anyway, even if I have to wait a month!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I received the bracelets that I ordered from Gorjana and am so upset. They are so small....made for a child's wrist! Each one is super tight. It's not like I have a massive wrist, the bracelet is just not at all a made for a normal sized wrist. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I received the bracelets that I ordered from Gorjana and am so upset. They are so small....made for a child's wrist! Each one is super tight. It's not like I have a massive wrist, the bracelet is just not at all a made for a normal sized wrist. Has anyone else had this problem?


 I had that problem with the wrap bracelet we got from them in the November box but I admittedly have largeish wrists.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just got my silver star earrings from Gorjana. I love them. A little bigger than I would normally go but I still love them.

(Ignore my Spok ear and the lightning bolt earring, I wouldn't normally wear them together)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

I got my earrings today and they are tiny! But totally professional and I'm excited that I can wear these to work!


----------



## moxie19 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got code UPSFREE on my box when my bracelet came in. You ladies are welcome to try it out and see if it works.

I was not pleased with Gorjana and know for a fact that I won't order from again. Their shipping price is out of this world for something so tiny. When the box arrived it was a box inside of a box wrapped in paper with the bracelet inside of a plastic bag, inside of a storage bag. That seems pretty excessive. I am not totally in love with my bracelet but it was only $5. I can add it to a stack. I waited a week or so and they had free shipping so I guess it wasn't too bad. I wouldn't have paid even $10 for this bracelet.

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/jewelry/bracelets/bloom-disc-bracelet.html?85=696#85=696


----------



## wurly (Jul 2, 2013)

I ordered the sirena bracelet in rose gold and it is super cute. Fits perfectly, not too big, not too little. It's a delicate chain bracelet. Looks great stacked with another gorjana bracelet I have, and a genevive bracelet I ordered from gilt. When gorjana is on hautelook or gilt, they often give these same $25 vouchers with purchase of each item, even when the items are priced less than $25, so if anyone picked up on those, they got a great deal. I'm pleased with my bracelet, and am glad to learn of this brand. I'll keep my upsfree code for next time. They're having an additional 30% off sale items right now. The code is "FIREWORK".


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like gorjana, even if the shipping price is silly. I mean, I don't think you'd be too happy if your bracelet came in a padded envelope and wrapped only in a plastic bag. Dunno, presentation says a lot about product quality to me and I have a few gorjana items that I think are really high quality.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree. I love Gorjana and have purchased in the past.  I have many more items I would buy if I had codes - and would pay the shipping to get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll probably buy something else on free shipping days, but otherwise I probably wouldn't I don't need my tiny earrings wrapped in tissue paper, wrapped in a box, and wrapped in bubble wrap. If it would have been shipped in tissue paper and a padded envelope for like $4 I probably would have considered getting a few other things from them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

Got my earrings! They're adorable! Bigger than I usually wear (they're slightly more than 1/2 inch) but they're perfect for a summer nautical look - and I can't wait to pair them with the scarf!




Sorry my thumb got in there, but it's a good size reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to say, I was so sad when I received the 4 bracelets that I ordered from Gorjana. I didn't notice that dimensions were listed and they were all too tight on my wrist. I called customer service today and they were absolutely amazing. They checked and are going to be able to specially size one of the bracelets for me (at no charge) the 3 other bracelets aren't able to be specially sized but I will be able to return them (they have provided a prepaid shopping label at no cost to me). I will receive a refund for what I paid and get a store credit for the 3 giftcards that I used. The rep was incresibly nice and really helpful. Honestly I hadn't planned on shopping from them again, but after such wonderful customer service I will definitely be shopping with them again. *****FYI they said that if you are interested in buying a braclet and are concerned about the sizing to give them a call, they can often specially size it for you.


----------



## gejag (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my earrings! They're adorable! Bigger than I usually wear (they're slightly more than 1/2 inch) but they're perfect for a summer nautical look - and I can't wait to pair them with the scarf!
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are super cute!  Thank you for posting!  Perfect for a day on the boat


----------



## rachelnyc (Jul 8, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but does anyone want a June or July box? I somehow totally screwed up my subscription and wound up with 2 June boxes and 3 July boxes! D'oh!

I have one June box &amp; 2 July boxes to unload ... the only thing that's missing from both is the food item (popcorn from June &amp; cookies from July). 

Message me if you're interested!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I have to say, I was so sad when I received the 4 bracelets that I ordered from Gorjana. I didn't notice that dimensions were listed and they were all too tight on my wrist. I called customer service today and they were absolutely amazing. They checked and are going to be able to specially size one of the bracelets for me (at no charge) the 3 other bracelets aren't able to be specially sized but I will be able to return them (they have provided a prepaid shopping label at no cost to me). I will receive a refund for what I paid and get a store credit for the 3 giftcards that I used. The rep was incresibly nice and really helpful. Honestly I hadn't planned on shopping from them again, but after such wonderful customer service I will definitely be shopping with them again. *****FYI they said that if you are interested in buying a braclet and are concerned about the sizing to give them a call, they can often specially size it for you.


 Wish I had known before I really wanted one of their wrap bracelets but knew from experience (I'm looking at you bracelet from the November box) that they would be a few inches too short.


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 16, 2013)

> I have to say, I was so sad when I received the 4 bracelets that I ordered from Gorjana. I didn't notice that dimensions were listed and they were all too tight on my wrist. I called customer service today and they were absolutely amazing. They checked and are going to be able to specially size one of the bracelets for me (at no charge) the 3 other bracelets aren't able to be specially sized but I will be able to return them (they have provided a prepaid shopping label at no cost to me). I will receive a refund for what I paid and get a store credit for the 3 giftcards that I used. The rep was incresibly nice and really helpful. Honestly I hadn't planned on shopping from them again, but after such wonderful customer service I will definitely be shopping with them again. *****FYI they said that if you are interested in buying a braclet and are concerned about the sizing to give them a call, they can often specially size it for you.


 Out of curiosity, which were you able to get resized which were you not? I love their wraps but I know they would be too small.


----------



## wendylouwho (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrong month...


----------

